# The Jesus bed connection.



## alanejackson

This holiday, think and remember. Before the word sleep became part of our vocabulary, the word dead was used, meaning not conscious. The word dead covered all the conditions for being found not conscious. People 2000 years ago, not yet having the word sleep, would have described what the carpenter Jesus was doing as raising the dead. With hindsight, through the study of history, we can now see and understand that Jesus was raising the sleeping, by giving them beds. The manger, praying before going to bed, and the spread of furniture with Christianity, all points to Jesus being responsible mass utilization of the bed, in the same way Henry Ford is famous for the automobile. Jesus was not first with the invention of the bed, but he was first to realize everyone needs to sleep up off the ground. In this way, Jesus gave us life more abundant, much more healthier.
Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.angelfire.com/nj/alanejackson/index.html


----------



## Cityboy

Jesus was a matress salesman?


----------



## daedong

Cityboy said:


> Jesus was a matress salesman?





Don't tell anyone, the Vatican will want royalties. Now wouldn't that be worth squillions!


----------



## DaveNay

That's a piece of revisionist history I've never heard before.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yah so I guess they called the Roman Spears sleeping devices?


----------



## alanejackson

Not conscious?
 The meaning of diseased is that you do not wake back up. Many times people are thought to be diseased, but to have them conscious again in the story,or life, means they were miss-diagnosed. A good eye, someone alert to the signs of life can show that the person was miss-diagnosed, but that hurts the reputation of the person who signed the death certificate. Although less frequent today, this still happens. Jesus got into trouble mainly because of the politics of maintaining reputations. This is why people used to have a "wake", because we are so prone to errors, even our health professionals. 

 In the stories, Jesus would stop funeral processions on the way to the graveyard, and revive the person about to be buried. Imagine that. It would surely make many people look ignorant and foolish, but save the life of the person wrongly diagnosed. What would you do, how would you handle the situation if it was shown that you had tried to bury a person who was not deceased but only sick and unconscious? How would you try to explain your error?


----------



## California

You made this stuff up, right?

Well you've come to the right place!


----------



## daedong

California said:


> You made this stuff up, right?
> 
> Well you've come to the right place!


----------



## DaveNay

alanejackson said:


> The meaning of diseased is that you do not wake back up.



Actually, this is not what diseased means at all.



> *diseased*
> 
> Afflicted with disease. "It is my own diseased imagination that torments me." (W. Irving)
> Synonym: See Morbid.
> Source: Websters Dictionary


----------



## pirate_girl

I shall thank the Lord tonight in a special way for my Sealy Posturepedic, and hope I wake feeling alive and refreshed.


----------



## DaveNay

pirate_girl said:


> I shall thank the Lord tonight in a special way for my Sealy Posturepedic.



Hey...no blessing the bed!


----------



## pirate_girl

DaveNay said:


> Hey...no blessing the bed!


Why not?? 
It needs all the blessings it can get! LOL


----------



## alanejackson

DaveNay said:


> Actually, this is not what diseased means at all.


 
Thanks, I mean deceased.

*It is error alone that needs the assistance of government. - Thomas Jefferson*

"The puzzle arises out of a linguistic mistake."-- Budwick Liftinstien

Etymology of the words. 

The theory of Magnetrition predicts that, it presents the basic rule that, "Where a magnetic compass does not function properly, neither should you!". The mitochondria are basically a swimming magnetic compass, using the Earth's magnetic field as a guide in performing its essential duties within the cells of our bodies. To be at our best, we must ensure that they have what they need.

Understanding the theory of Magnetrition allows greater insight, dangers previously unnoticed, we become conscious of. From a radio report, I learned of a woman, about 80 years of age, that had been locked in a safety deposit vault by accident when the bank employees went home for the night. The report told of how the woman sat for more than four or five hours before getting up and walking about the room, which alerted security through movement sensors. Most children would not sit that long, and be healthier because they wouldn't.

What I'm trying to do, is to get you to study Magnetrition, and then share that experience in your articles. After a time, we all become folklore. But I think the theory of Magnetrition, maybe because it's so vague, will stand the test of time. And eventually occupying a part of everyone's mind.

Two people, two different opinions/reactions. Let free speech prevail !

http://www.scienceagogo.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=24556#Post24556

The Jesus bed connection.

This holiday, think and remember. Before the word sleep became part of our vocabulary, the word dead was used, meaning not conscious. The word dead covered all the conditions for being found not conscious. People 2000 years ago, not yet having the word sleep, would have described what the carpenter Jesus was doing as raising the dead. With hindsight, through the study of history, we can now see and understand that Jesus was raising the sleeping, by giving them beds. The manger, praying before going to bed, and the spread of furniture with Christianity, all points to Jesus being responsible mass utilization of the bed, in the same way Henry Ford is famous for the automobile. Jesus was not first with the invention of the bed, but he was first to realize everyone needs to sleep up off the ground. In this way, Jesus gave us life more abundant, much more healthier.

Not conscious. The meaning of deceased is that you do not wake back up. Many times people are thought to be diseased, but to have them conscious again in the story,or life, means they were miss-diagnosed. A good eye, someone alert to the signs of life can show that the person was miss-diagnosed, but that hurts the reputation of the person who signed the death certificate. Although less frequent today, this still happens. Jesus got into trouble mainly because of the politics of maintaining reputations. This is why people used to have a "wake", because we are so prone to errors, even our health professionals. 
In the stories, Jesus would stop funeral processions on the way to the graveyard, and revive the person about to be buried. Imagine that. It would surely make many people look ignorant and foolish, but save the life of the person wrongly diagnosed. What would you do, how would you handle the situation if it was shown that you had tried to bury a person who was not deceased but only sick and unconscious? How would you try to explain your error?

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
<http://www.angelfire.com/nj/alanejackson/index.html>

*Re: The Jesus bed connection.*
Senior Member 
Registered: 12/15/06 
Posts: 266 
Loc: Southeast Nebraska, USA 

what does this have to do with science? This is a science forum. I question the appropriateness of your remarks.

Amaranth

Moderator 
*Re: The Jesus bed connection. *
Superstar 
Registered: 10/10/06 
Posts: 622 
Loc: Colorado 

<Before the word sleep became part of our vocabulary, the word dead was used, meaning not conscious. The word dead covered all the conditions for being found <not conscious. People 2000 years ago, not yet having the word sleep, would have described what the carpenter Jesus was doing as raising the dead. With h<indsight, through the study of history, we can now see and understand that Jesus was raising the sleeping, by giving them beds. The manger, praying before going to <bed, and the spread of furniture with Christianity, all points to Jesus being responsible mass utilization of the bed.... 

Of course! He WAS a Carpenter!

I find that the purported etymology of the words discussed is very intriguing, to say the least. I'll always remember these "raising the dead" images, when I hear regular preaching, from now on.

This is the funniest thing I've read in a couple of days! Thanks ala!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

alanejackson said:


> Not conscious?
> The meaning of diseased is that you do not wake back up. Many times people are thought to be diseased, but to have them conscious again in the story,or life, means they were miss-diagnosed. A good eye, someone alert to the signs of life can show that the person was miss-diagnosed, but that hurts the reputation of the person who signed the death certificate. Although less frequent today, this still happens. Jesus got into trouble mainly because of the politics of maintaining reputations. This is why people used to have a "wake", because we are so prone to errors, even our health professionals.
> 
> In the stories, Jesus would stop funeral processions on the way to the graveyard, and revive the person about to be buried. Imagine that. It would surely make many people look ignorant and foolish, but save the life of the person wrongly diagnosed. What would you do, how would you handle the situation if it was shown that you had tried to bury a person who was not deceased but only sick and unconscious? How would you try to explain your error?




I would like to hear you try to explain your error about Jesus when your standing before him on judgement day.  For someone who is clearly pretty smart it amazes me how wrong you are.  Hope you see the light before its to late.


----------



## alanejackson

Snowcat Operations said:


> I would like to hear you try to explain your error about Jesus when your standing before him on judgement day.


 
 Maybe I won't have to, because I studied. Maybe its you that will have to.

You can find couches buried along with the Pharaohs in Egypt. Christianity began as an effort to get "everyone" sleeping in a bed. They had cars before Henry Ford. But Ford becomes famous because of his efforts toward the mass utilization of the car. Beds began being used long before Jesus, to most seen as a status symbol in a caste system, with the benefits and reasoning behind sleeping raised not widely understood. Jesus began working toward getting everyone sleeping in a bed. We take it for granted today, but to have everyone sleeping in a bed in a community vastly improves the health of everyone. Many illnesses are avoided, and sleeping in a bed doubles the average person's life span mainly through the prevention of heat loss through dissipation into the ground. A definite danger to the young and old in tribes not mass utilizing furniture. 2000 years ago, the mass utilization of the bed was the one thing that would do mankind the most good. An example of the need for equality among us.

I'm talking history, not religion. When I ask people whose famous for the bed, most say they never thought about the bed. But once in a while a person will say Jesus, because of the manger. In a world of cause and effect, it's hard to keep history hidden, long.

The bed is evolutionary medicine. People that do not compensate for the height of the trees suffer health problems due to sleeping on the ground. Some agree the term "hell" means "the grave". So, getting people using raised beds is how Jesus and his followers were keeping others from an early grave.

It all hinges on the definition of the word "dead". Before the word sleep, did they use the word dead? Does "raising the dead" mean "raising the sleeping", in the history books?

It's something that had to have happened in our history. The story of Jesus, when viewed historically, tells me so.

It just goes to show how strongly our lives are affected by peer pressure. The effect of Christianity peer pressureing everyone into using beds has raised life expectancy to about 70 years of age. Now life expectancy drastically increases when people reorient every 10 minutes magnetically.

Our level of comprehension is proportionate to our vocabulary. This means generations in the future having a greater vocabulary, will be able to comprehend things we cannot. 
Our relationship with words, is our relationship with God. As our vocabulary grows, so does our relationship with God, through the generations.
Have you studied the information at the link I've provided?

Does history verified what I'm saying?

Do you understand evolution?

Do you have to compensate for the height of the trees, or suffer?

Was the word dead use before the word sleep was introduced?

You have to really read the Bible. Not just recite the words, and parrot what you've heard others say it means. Your interpretation must conform with the facts and agree with history and reality. Some people don't seem to think that's important. And they miss knowing the truth.

We have taken the bed for granted. Just how important is it when it comes to our health? If people that did not use beds, began using beds, would they receive life more abundant? Doesn't it say that's why Jesus came? Why does it mention Jesus was the son of a carpenter? Is that important? If you have seen the son, have seen the father? Do they usually have the same trade, especially the firstborn?

All the clues are there. Put the piece together. Most don't even try.

Allow me to share a response to my "Jesus and the bed" theory/observation, from another discussion forum.

Posted: Fri Jan 04, 2008 8:08 pm 
*FFT
*Moderator

"This is the best miracle apologetic I've ever seen."


I had to use the dictionary to try to figure out the meaning behind that sentence.
* 
apolo[getic* 
*adj. *5Fr _apolog=tique_ < LL(Ec) _apologeticus_ < Gr _apologctikos_, suitable for defense.

*1* defending in writing or speech; vindicating 
*2* showing realization of and regret for a fault, wrong, etc.; making an apology.
*n. *a formal defense, often written, of a belief, cause, etc. 

I take it to mean something like:
This is the best miracle defense I've ever seen.
This is the best miracle explanation I've ever seen.

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


----------



## Tractors4u

"Christianity began as an effort to get "everyone" sleeping in a bed. "

Have you ever even opened a Bible?  Where do you get this theory?  

If this were true then the book of Revelation would read more like this;

"And behold he will come riding on a Sealy Posturepedic" instead of a pale horse.


----------



## California

Why do you guys bother responding to this troll? He's either crazy as hell or baiting you for his amusement; I think the first. 

In either case I think he is better ignored.


----------



## Tractors4u

I know he is as crazy as a run over dog, but I just like the sport of it.


----------



## California

Well it looks like a one-liner response is enough to get him going for page after page of reply. 

Maybe if everybody gives him something to respond to, he'll hit overload or something.  Where's Junkman? Remember the time he provoked O.A. over the edge?


----------



## Cityboy

Tractors4u said:


> "Christianity began as an effort to get "everyone" sleeping in a bed. "
> 
> Have you ever even opened a Bible? Where do you get this theory?
> 
> If this were true then the book of Revelation would read more like this;
> 
> "And behold he will come riding on a Sealy Posturepedic" instead of a pale horse.


 
Makes about as much sense as the Bible does.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Does history verified what I'm saying?
> 
> Do you understand evolution?
> 
> Do you have to compensate for the height of the trees, or suffer?
> 
> Was the word dead use before the word sleep was introduced?


 
This guy should be a sales manager.


----------



## alaska120

Curious about the magnet theory. If that is the case then we are REALLY crazy up here with around 27 deg's declination...


----------



## fogtender

alaska120 said:


> Curious about the magnet theory. If that is the case then we are REALLY crazy up here with around 27 deg's declination...


 

YOUR NUTS!!!    Wait, I live pretty close to you...that explains a lot....


----------



## fogtender

Deadly Sushi said:


> This guy should be a sales manager.


 
Nope, Politics, they all talk like that, no proof, just claims....


----------



## Cityboy

fogtender said:


> Nope, Politics, they all talk like that, no proof, just claims....


 
Yup. Just like religion. No proof, just hope that your ass doesn't burn in hell.


----------



## alanejackson

California said:


> In either case I think he is better ignored.


 
Your right. You say that, yet you keep humping my leg instead of studying.

Focus on the idea.


----------



## alanejackson

"Honesty should be able to recognize vice even when it dresses in brocade. The example of people in high places is so persuasive that it makes others imitate even their ugliness.

Better to be mad with everyone than sane all alone: so say the politicians. If all are mad, you'll be equal to them. And if you alone are sane, you will be taken for mad. What matters is to follow the current. The best knowledge, sometimes, is not to know, or pretend not to. We must live with others, and the majority are ignorant. To live by yourself, you must be very godly or a complete savage. But I would modify this aphorism and say: Better sane with the many than mad all by yourself. Some people want to be singular in their pursuit of chimeras.


The uninformed person is a dark world unto himself. The penetrating intelligence heads off cunning with close observation, ambushes it with caution, understands the opposite of what cunning wanted it to understand, and immediately identifies false intentions." - Baltasar Gracian, The Art of Worldly Wisdom.


----------



## California

You can't keep "diseased' and "deceased" straight in your muddled mind. It's pointless for anyone read any further in your theories.

And you misquoted me. You left out the part


> He's either crazy as hell or baiting you for his amusement;


I'll let you have the last word from here. Unless you misquote me again.


----------



## alanejackson

California said:


> I'll let you have the last word



Thanks. Again, off my leg. On the topic. Not my spelling. You could miss something important you keep that up. Now go to bed, boy. Say your prayers first. Thank Jesus for it.


"It is clear, in any case, that our convictions on important matters are not the result of knowledge or critical thought, nor, it may be added, are they often dictated by supposed self-interest. Most of them are _pure prejudices _in the proper sense of the word. We do not form them ourselves. They are the whisperings of "the voice of the herd." We have in the last analysis no responsibility for them and need assume none.... Nevertheless, creative intelligence in its various forms and activities is what makes man. Were not for its slow, painful, and constantly discouraged operations through the ages man would be no more than a species of primate living on seeds, fruit, roots, and uncooked flesh, and wandering naked through the woods and over the plains like a chimpanzee." - The Mind in the Making - James Harvey Robinson - 1920


----------



## Bobcat

alaska120 said:


> Curious about the magnet theory. If that is the case then we are REALLY crazy up here with around 27 deg's declination...



I believe it makes you lean to the right.


----------



## alanejackson

alaska120 said:


> Curious about the magnet theory.


 
I think being that way, could save a persons life. And others around him.


----------



## DaveNay

bobpierce said:


> I believe it makes you lean to the right.


Unless you are bi-polar, then you are just f*cked!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Your right. You say that, yet you keep humping my leg instead of studying.
> 
> Focus on the idea.


 
Ok. Stop copying things from Patch Adams. Or lay off the Sam Adams.


----------



## alanejackson

*Learning God's Language

Destined to Language

Or

What's Unknown Becomes Important
* 
Matthew 22:36 *Master, which is the great commandment in the law? Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind. This is the first and great commandment. And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. On these two commandments hang all the law and the prophets.
* 
Ecclesiastes 12:13 *Let us hear the conclusion of the whole matter: Fear God, and keep his commandments: for this is the whole duty of man.
* 
Commandments are advice as to behavior which promotes and maintains peace among men. They are rules that keep you on the good side of what God is doing. To understand what is meant, what is being said, when one reads or hears the words of the first and great commandment, you must interpret the correct definition for each of the words arranged, purposefully intending the inspiration of a specific thought. Only when you get the definitions correct, can you receive the intended thought. And your definition for the word "God" must agree with the definition the author of the statement had in mind.
* 
People Are Different Approaches at Life by God.
* 
Let's see how I would try for the meaning of the first and great commandment. And for the definition of the word "God", refer to the statement, " In the beginning was the word, and the word was with God, and the word was God". Word = God. The word was God. Man's relationship with "words" is his relationship with God. So let's see if this definition makes sense used in the statement. *Thou shalt love the word with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind.* Using this method of interpretation, the subject of the statement reveals itself as man's connection with language. That would make it similar in nature to the statement telling of God instructing Adam that he should name the animals. They become messages from wise men claiming to have noticed, that in God's creation,man's role has to do with words and language. A conscious access to the past and future has learned to be uniquely accomplished through the use of language. Books lose their intended value where their language cannot be understood. 

Some have interpreted what Jesus referred to as the second, to mean, "do unto others as you would have them do unto you". What would benefit others most, to do unto them? Teach them. To share with them through teaching. All of God's creations intrinsically teach of their creator. Mankind seems to have been asked by God to become progressively proficient in, and conscious of "teaching". For all the previous generations to share their thoughts with the present, requires the use of language. And to maintain language, requires teaching. Destiny has mankind becoming more and more a race of, a species of, teachers. Advice from those who have noticed this suggest that we except it as God's will. Each generation is asked to progress in its efforts towards teaching, allowing language to increase what it can offer. So it seems mankind is destined to developing his language skills, or get in trouble with God. But what gets taught and learned is unknown as of yet. 

All knowing, probably requires all learning. And, might just be what God has each person, in each and every generation, helping him achieve.

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


----------



## Tractors4u

Alan, you have missed it again.  The Word is referring to Jesus.  The Word spoke in prophecy.  If you will notice in the Scripture Word is capitalized.

" 1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was with God in the beginning. 
 3 Through him all things were made; without him nothing was made that has been made. 4In him was life, and that life was the light of men."


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> I shall thank the Lord tonight in a special way for my Sealy Posturepedic, and hope I wake feeling alive and refreshed.


 

Got a smile out of me!  Not sure where this thread is going though


----------



## ddrane2115

Cityboy said:


> Yup. Just like religion. No proof, just hope that your ass doesn't burn in hell.


 
I will take my chances with what I know to be truth.


----------



## ddrane2115

Tractors4u said:


> Alan, you have missed it again. The Word is referring to Jesus. The Word spoke in prophecy. If you will notice in the Scripture Word is capitalized.
> 
> " 1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was with God in the beginning.
> 3 Through him all things were made; without him nothing was made that has been made. 4In him was life, and that life was the light of men."


 

I wonder if he will get it this time............doubt it!


----------



## ddrane2115

alanejackson said:


> *Learning God's Language*
> 
> *Destined to Language*
> 
> *Or*
> 
> *What's Unknown Becomes Important*
> 
> Matthew 22:36 *Master, which is the great commandment in the law? Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind. This is the first and great commandment. And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. On these two commandments hang all the law and the prophets.*
> 
> Ecclesiastes 12:13 *Let us hear the conclusion of the whole matter: Fear God, and keep his commandments: for this is the whole duty of man.*
> 
> Commandments are advice as to behavior which promotes and maintains peace among men. They are rules that keep you on the good side of what God is doing. To understand what is meant, what is being said, when one reads or hears the words of the first and great commandment, you must interpret the correct definition for each of the words arranged, purposefully intending the inspiration of a specific thought. Only when you get the definitions correct, can you receive the intended thought. And your definition for the word "God" must agree with the definition the author of the statement had in mind.
> 
> *People Are Different Approaches at Life by God.*
> 
> Let's see how I would try for the meaning of the first and great commandment. And for the definition of the word "God", refer to the statement, " In the beginning was the word, and the word was with God, and the word was God". Word = God. The word was God. Man's relationship with "words" is his relationship with God. So let's see if this definition makes sense used in the statement. *Thou shalt love the word with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind.* Using this method of interpretation, the subject of the statement reveals itself as man's connection with language. That would make it similar in nature to the statement telling of God instructing Adam that he should name the animals. They become messages from wise men claiming to have noticed, that in God's creation,man's role has to do with words and language. A conscious access to the past and future has learned to be uniquely accomplished through the use of language. Books lose their intended value where their language cannot be understood.
> 
> Some have interpreted what Jesus referred to as the second, to mean, "do unto others as you would have them do unto you". What would benefit others most, to do unto them? Teach them. To share with them through teaching. All of God's creations intrinsically teach of their creator. Mankind seems to have been asked by God to become progressively proficient in, and conscious of "teaching". For all the previous generations to share their thoughts with the present, requires the use of language. And to maintain language, requires teaching. Destiny has mankind becoming more and more a race of, a species of, teachers. Advice from those who have noticed this suggest that we except it as God's will. Each generation is asked to progress in its efforts towards teaching, allowing language to increase what it can offer. So it seems mankind is destined to developing his language skills, or get in trouble with God. But what gets taught and learned is unknown as of yet.
> 
> All knowing, probably requires all learning. And, might just be what God has each person, in each and every generation, helping him achieve.
> 
> Alan
> Search + Share ~ Magnetrition
> http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


 


Ah, what tractor did you fall off of as a boy and hit your head?   Not being mean, but you have no clue really about the Word.  Sounds like some kind of cult teaching to me.


----------



## Tractors4u

Here is a link to one of Mr. Jackson's videos on YouTube. Watch closely at the 1:53 mark. His he hitting a joint? It would explain a lot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNWMfEoAeuE&feature=related


----------



## fogtender

Tractors4u said:


> Here is a link to one of Mr. Jackson's videos on YouTube. Watch closely at the 1:53 mark. His he hitting a joint? It would explain a lot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNWMfEoAeuE&feature=related


 
Yeah, looks like a bit of "Ganya" to get him though the day.  That explains the long drawn out posts that ramble on and on about nothing...  Stoned out of his gord..

Pretty sad....


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> Alan, you have missed it again.


 
Or you have.

*Matthew 19:16-22*
*16* And, behold, one came and said unto him, Good Master, what good thing shall I do, that I may have eternal life? *17 And he said unto him, Why callest thou me good? there is none good but one, that is, God: but if thou wilt enter into life, keep the commandments. 18* He saith unto him, Which? Jesus said, Thou shalt do no murder, Thou shalt not commit adultery, Thou shalt not steal, Thou shalt not bear false witness, *19* Honour thy father and thy mother: and, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. *20* The young man saith unto him, All these things have I kept from my youth up: what lack I yet? *21* Jesus said unto him, If thou wilt be perfect, go and sell that thou hast, and give to the poor, and thou shalt have treasure in heaven: and come and follow me. *22* But when the young man heard that saying, he went away sorrowful: for he had great possessions. 

Jesus saw that this guy was just trying to kiss butt.

My studies indicate there is enough evidence documented in history associating Christians with the use of furniture, and from the study of vocabulary growth, to warrent our revaluation of preconceived interpretations. In other words, I have found some data strongly linking Jesus with the common man's usage of furniture as a health aide.

If fiction has played any part in our history, this record should tell of it. I think the Bible is one of our/mankind's best continuing efforts toward recording history. Sometimes, what we first categorized as fictional, becomes known as part of our reality through understanding and application. It is the perspective from which it is presented that invites skepticism. Over the years, those that have helped compile the information included in the Bible may have had a fictional perspective toward life after self analysis, but who doesn't. The facts are the important parts, the rest can be misleading, purposefully.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Or you have.
> 
> 
> My studies indicate there is enough evidence documented in history associating Christians with the use of furniture. - I have found some data strongly linking Jesus with the common man's usage of furniture as a health aide.


 
Care to elaborate on this?


----------



## alanejackson

*When History is Missing*

*To Progress Humanity*

*Or*

*A Position in Politics*

There's a big piece of history missing in your memory if Jesus is famous for the bed, yet you're not aware of this information. Lacking this information in your decision process, keeps you in the dark, and your educated/uneducated guesses reflect this. How important is it to be aware of Henry Ford and his efforts, his reasoning behind making cars available to anyone, and everyone, equally? A theme in history, a course/directions recommended, you remain unaware of due to your lack of education. The reasoning behind Jesus's efforts toward getting everyone in the bed, should be causing you to make different decisions, choose representatives that think differently. The people around you during your daily activities would be behaving differently toward one another. There would be less of a caste system mentality pervading our society. People would be more prone to include the well-being of others as factors in their decision process. Because of what they had learned/experienced in their history, people would live and work more in harmony with each other.

Because we have become/are satisfied with a society which maintains and facilitates the progress of inequality/"the haves and have-nots", in order that we may become so, history has had to be hidden, especially the parts teaching sharing between all people. Subsequently, instead of some becoming "haves", and others becoming "have-nots", we've lost our link with humanity, history. With our media concerned only with making superstar politicians, the lessons offered by history just don't get the ratings, just won't sell today's products. Because the attention of today's generation has become solely focused on themselves, the really wise, who have been recorded in history, are not able to have their effect, as intended.

It's like going 2000 years in the future, and you look around and see temples everywhere in the name of Henry Ford, but no one that you speak with seems to know anything about the car. Too many people have traded their/our history for positions in political corporations. Rather than studying and learning, this generation has decided to play/depend on politics instead. In order to do this, those who have lived in the past must be robbed of their rightful position and influence, and so must those of the future. In order to see what we really look like, our mirror must reflect the past and future as well as the present.

Would free speech lead people to the truth? Would it have caused the people to choose Jesus rather than Barabbas?
* 
John 18:40 Then cried they all again, saying, Not this man, but Barabbas. Now Barabbas was a robber.
* 
Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


----------



## Tractors4u

I still don't see any historical backing for your belief.  Jesus was not sent here to build beds.  He was sent to save souls.  Which do you think is more important.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> I still don't see any historical backing for your belief.


 
Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying there's a god like Zeus. What I'm saying is, the cause and effect of words, in our lives, is attributed to the god of Abraham, Moses, and Jesus, in the old writings.

What I have found, is that if you were to do historical research on the bed, and how we came to be using it, the accountings recorded in the New Testament then begin to make some sense, and can be found to be very helpful/useful in your quest for understanding. I'm talking history not religion.

*John 11:*1Now a certain man was sick, named Lazarus, of Bethany, the town of Mary and her sister Martha. 2 (It was that Mary which anointed the Lord with ointment, and wiped his feet with her hair, whose brother Lazarus was sick.) 3 Therefore his sisters sent unto him, saying, Lord, behold, he whom thou lovest is sick. 4 When Jesus heard that, he said, *This sickness is not unto death*, but for the glory of God, that the Son of God might be glorified thereby.


----------



## Tractors4u

I am finished playing with you. You are an amusing fellow and you would be a blast to hang out with at a frat party though. I have searched the internet for "Jesus Bed" and Alanejackson and it appears that you spend all and I mean all of your time posting this dribble to countless internet discussion forums and you cite no evidence what so ever to support your claims. If Jesus's mission was to get people off of the ground, don't you think the Bible would have put a little more ephasis on the subject instead of the salvation part? In each and every one of the forums that you have posted this, you still come back with your Henry Ford analogy and nothing else. Clear your mind, bring some supporting evidence to the table and maybe I will be intrigued enough to shoot your argument down again.


----------



## Melensdad

Tractors4u said:


> I am finished playing with you. You are an amusing fellow and you would be a blast to hang out with at a frat party though.


Brents have you found the "IGNORE" feature here on the Forums?   If you select it then none of the posts by the person you choose to ignore will ever show up on your screen.  This thread has caused more people to use the ignore feature than all other threads by all other users combined.


----------



## alanejackson

The diary of Samuel Pepys 1667- 1669. I think the last name spelling may be off. It was a book on tape I got from the library. I recorded the part that tells of his brother passing out. In the diary Samuel describes the account as him "falling down all along the ground dead, which gave me a great fright." He meant not conscious.

When I tell people about my idea of the astronauts taking a magnetic field up in space with them. Some people say; you need to prove that. They start backpedaling because they begin to see the implications. Then I tell them about Jesus and the bed. And I asked them, how could I prove that, short of a time machine. Either you see it or you don't. I figure the ones that can't see it, will if they keep studying, seeking the truth.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> and you cite no evidence what so ever to support your claims. In each and every one of the forums that you have posted this, you still come back with your Henry Ford analogy and nothing else.


 


alanejackson said:


> This holiday, think and remember. 1. Before the word sleep became part of our vocabulary, the word dead was used, meaning not conscious. The word dead covered all the conditions for being found not conscious. People 2000 years ago, not yet having the word sleep, would have described what the carpenter Jesus was doing as raising the dead. With hindsight, through the study of history, we can now see and understand that Jesus was raising the sleeping, by giving them beds. 2. The manger, 3. praying before going to bed, 4. and the spread of furniture with Christianity, all points to Jesus being responsible mass utilization of the bed, 5. in the same way Henry Ford is famous for the automobile. Jesus was not first with the invention of the bed, but he was first to realize everyone needs to sleep up off the ground. In this way, Jesus gave us life more abundant, much more healthier.
> Alan
> Search + Share ~ Magnetrition
> http://www.angelfire.com/nj/alanejackson/index.html


 
Mr 12:24 - Jesus answered and said to them, "Are you not therefore mistaken, because you do not know the Scriptures nor the power of God?


----------



## alanejackson

A rose by any other name, is still a rose. 
A word, no matter what the language, the meaning remains the same.

Each word in our/man's vocabulary had to have had a date when it was first used, right?

Our/Man's vocabulary started out with one word, when another was added, and words are still being added today, right?

That's the way each of us got our personal vocabulary, right?

The word dead was used in place of the word sleep, before the word sleep was a word in man's vocabulary, right.

The New Testament was written so that when I ask people, "who in history is famous for the Bed?", they will say "Jesus", right?


The scripture says people were dead, I agree. But if a person does not get the definition for the word "dead" right, he does not get the story right. His statements will then disagree with the true intentions of the scripture/Bible/author, and be recognized as misleading others astray.

The few literate people did have/use the word sleep. But many did not. 
The word dead, when said a certain way, may have meant sleep. To change to using the word "sleep" instead of the word "dead", could have been like the US changing to the metric system. 

What ever the many reasons, many people are using the word dead when a person is discribed as having been not conscious. It makes the stories confusing. But at the same time emphasizing/spot-lighting vocabulary growth. Something most people don't seem to take into account, when getting history from old writtings. Something a person must do to be correct. 

I claim that in Mankind's vocabulary, as it has grown over the years, there was a time when the word sleep had not been introduced yet. And this is true for each word of mankind's vocabulary.

"Dead", was at one time, the one word used to discribe all the states of being not-conscious. And mankind's vocabulary was much less descriptive, especially the written word.

I am not saying Jesus was first with the word sleep, or with the bed. But that the New Testament has begun to present itself as an historical account of Jesus's efforts toward the mass-utilization of both the word sleep, and the bed. I think that from his studies of the Old Testament, Jesus learned this was important, and needed to be done/fulfilled.


The New Testament teaches that 2000 years ago many people still were not using the word sleep yet. And many didn't think the bed was every important. But if you were trying to heal someone, then as today, the energy lost into the ground while sleeping on it, prevented, can be the difference between life and death.


----------



## alanejackson

>"I claim you are crazy because not ONE historian agrees with you."

This is a joke, right? But you have to study instead, to be educated, and have any personal understanding. 

"Where's Harrison Ford??? This must be Blade Runner." - Altered State

No-wonder you're not able to learn anything, you're pure/100% politics, and nothing else! It's because of people thinking the way you do, (thinking they don't have to study to be right, just follow the many/the masses), that every new truth discovered is delayed on its way to helping mankind.

Reading the Constitution has become like looking through Galileo's telescope a couple hundred years ago. And like confessing to be a follower of Jesus a couple thousand years ago. What the Pope and his political parrots would describe as anarchy, the U.S. Constitution prescribes as Liberty. Galileo was excommunicated, kept under house arrest in an effort to prevent him from actually educating his fellow man, because those that would see him in possession of the truth would realize all the priests were just kissing butt, not really educated, not really recognizing the truth.

Religion collects ignorant people into something like a herd, and then threatens individuals with a stampede. And because religion can also stampede people to the voting both, we have career politicians kissing the ring of religion. They are the walking dead, which have given up in the race for knowledge, and now grasp at what safety there is in numbers. Their faith in the promise of education has died. The time and effort once spent to maintain a state of learning, is always welcome by the religious group, then used to trample the truth.

An important lesson from the story of Galileo is that, if Galileo is right, then all the priests are just kissing butt. They were serving politics rather than the truth. Their authority arose due to their awareness of, and agreement with, the group's propaganda rather than the truth. This time, if I'm right, and when you learn about it, death takes a holiday.
---------------------
Another, from another forum;

>"Darwinian medicine?"

Where did that term come from? What have you been told it means, it stands for?

Now, what does it mean if Jesus is famous for the bed, and everyone learns it, as they should have from reading the New Testament? If I am right?

>"The bed is evolutionary medicine. People that do not compensate for the height of the trees suffer health problems due to sleeping on the ground. Some agree the term "hell" means "the grave". So, getting people using raised beds is how Jesus and his followers were keeping others from an early grave."

So, why have "Darwinian medicine", if Jesus already pointed it out and used the idea to heal us, and it's recorded in hishory?

Why is/has history being/been asked to repeat itself, if it is already recorded as having happened, in history books as well as our lives?

Could the people that tried to get Jesus out of the way, be still at it today?
--------------------
Another,

>"So fine, oppose him, but why accuse him of having a mental illness? " 

Trying to make me look bad, will not change the facts of history. But maybe you think they can be kept hidden from others by killing the messenger/ the real reader of history? Is that why you non-readers claim real-readers are crazy? Is that why ignorant people group together and claim educated individuals are crazy?

Maybe this is the reason you're all now shown to be wrong?

>" As I mentioned before, my experience in college has been that paying customers are less apt to throw away their grades, thus leading to a better learning environment, one I'm more interested in being a part of." 

Matthew 10:8 Heal the sick, cleanse the lepers, raise the dead, cast out devils: freely ye have received, freely give.

Paying customers are less apt to throw away their disinformation that they paid for, and now are shown to have over-valued, when they should.

Paying customers are less apt to throw away their information they paid for, and become less likely to share, information, with others freely.

A tuff pill for some to take maybe, but think about it. Could get US right with God again.


----------



## EastTexFrank

This is great.     

I haven't seen or heard shit like this since the '60's.   

Personally, I think it's an LSD flashback.  I wonder where he's been for the last 45 years.  Just what the world needs ... one more guru.


----------



## pirate_girl

This thread gives me a headache.
The end.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> This thread gives me a headache.
> The end.



I have not followed this thread but I am with you PG.  Since your a nurse can you bring me some Aspirin, Tylenol, or some better??


murph


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> This thread gives me a headache.
> The end.


 
Didn't mean to, mate. Maybe tomorrow, we can try again.

I think it may keep you/us from having to walk-the-plank.


----------



## EastTexFrank

"Didn't mean to, mate. Maybe tomorrow, we can try again."

Alas poor Alan I think not.  I am about to use the ignore button to send you into limbo for another 45 years.  I hope your drug induced sleep is long and peaceful and you awaken to a brighter tomorrow or at least one based in reality.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> Didn't mean to, mate. Maybe tomorrow, we can try again.
> 
> I think it may keep you/us from having to walk-the-plank.


 .. I won't be walking any plank. 
I will however, stay out of this wordy, boring thread..
Exit!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I will however, stay out of this wordy, boring thread..
> Exit!





Bet you won't


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Bet you won't


LOL!! you dang brat!!

Honestly, what IS the deal with this thread????  
Ohhhhhh I'll read it, I won't have much input.
It's like a Kerouac, Ginsberg, Timothy Leary and Lenny Bruce casserole.
Can't make sense of any of it..
It just seems to go on and on ...Ad nauseam, with no end in sight lol


----------



## Tractors4u

I was bored last night and did a Google search on alanejackson.  OK I was really bored.  This guy obviously has nothing to do all day but smoke pot, come up with bed and magnet theories and post them on the internet.  I found his theories on health, science, history, and cannibus forums.  He is probably on about 100 forums or more spewing the same crap, getting the same responses that he does here.  I even saw on one forum where he had cut and paste a thread from here.  All of his threads look just alike.  He pastes the same arguments and then when people disagree with him he blames it on politicians and the lack education.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> LOL!! you dang brat!!




    See, you came back didn't you. Too bad we didn't bet something, you lostl       ahh I still like ya


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> ....with no end in sight lol


 
Hope so. It's just a piece of history made clearer to me from studying. And I share it with others. If it is as I say, one becomes more educated after learning about it. And the world becomes a better place. It's a new observation/idea, and politics has not ok-ed it yet, so many people without understanding it have a keenjerk reaction of dislike.

Did/do you know Jesus is famous for the bed? 

If the word "dead", was the word many people used for sleep, still, then/2000 years ago. And if you were to replace the word dead with the word sleep in the right places, the story tells of a carpenter, that's going around using beds to get sick people, really everybody, up off the ground. And many have better health today because of what he did. 

By pointing out the importance of sleeping in beds, the many blessings it offers to a people, we follow Christ Jesus. And the angels in Heaven smile more!


----------



## pirate_girl

Christ was born and placed in a manger.
He was a carpenter by trade.
He is the Saviour for Christians.
Today we celebrate His resurrection.
You make no sense.

Next you'll be saying he even made mattresses of hemp stuffed with goose feathers.

You're irritatingly amusing.


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> You make no sense.


 
For some reason, not everyone thinks like that.

People have been trying to keep Jesus in a church, when he should be in all history books. So, you see, it's not me, it's those that you have been listen to that now don't make sense with history. They didn't really know about Jesus, and the bed. 

Not to worry lassie, just parting the men from the boys. Soon it will be known and accepted by all.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> It's a new observation/idea, and politics has not ok-ed it yet, so many people without understanding it have a keenjerk reaction of dislike.


 
Ding Ding Ding, remember what I said in my last post.  Here he goes blaming politicians for no one knowing about his bizarre Jesus bed connecton.  




alanejackson said:


> By pointing out the importance of sleeping in beds, the many blessings it offers to a people, we follow Christ Jesus. And the angels in Heaven smile more!


 
That may be your reason for following Jesus, but no one elses.. Have you considered starting your own church.  You seem to be a devout follower of the bed.  

Maybe you could call it the First Seally Church of Coos Bay Oregon or The Blessed Sacrament of the Sleep Number Bed.  

 

Don't you think if the bed was Jesus's real mission here on Earth the Jews would have left him alone?  They would have considered harmless.  Instead he was stepping on their toes and they were threatened by his teachings.  

The bed isn't actually the Davinci Code.  Seems as though you are the only one who has figured this out.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> That may be your reason for following Jesus, but no one elses..


 
You do understand. Now, do I have good reason? Do you have good reason not to?


----------



## thcri RIP

ahh who took my post out of here???


----------



## EastTexFrank

thcri,
Do you mean bedpost????

Talk to the posturepedic saleman. He'll get you four so you can get your non-believing, sceptical ass off the floor at nights.


----------



## California

Is there anybody here with a good understanding of heresy? Is that magnetic bed stuff really in the Bible? Where?


----------



## alanejackson

THE KINGDOM OF GOD IS LIKE A TREE?

If Henry Ford is famous for the invention of the automobile,
who is famous for the invention of the bed?

The way to get at the answer could be to ask, if you had to describe a person who is sleeping, using only one word, but could not use the word sleep, (like before the word sleep became part of our vocabulary), what word would you use?

I believe the word dead was used to describe a person who was unconscious, and if the person didn't wake up when someone tried to wake them, someone smart was called to determine if they ever would. It seems that when man first began to walk the earth as a biped, he copied other land animals in their life styles. One of the copied traits was to sleep on the ground. Because sleeping on the ground was different than man's previous style of sleeping, he began to suffer. For man to sleep on the ground, without a thick hide or thick coat, man's heat is lost rapidly through dissipation into the ground. And man having developed a more pores hide or skin, will allow parasites in through those pores, causing river blindness, leprosy, and other ailments.

Adam noticed he was naked, (without a thick coat or skin),but this knowledge was hidden. An equal education of Adam's life style would have helped all man kind. Instead it was covered-up, and used to help only some. The advantage of sleeping raised was lost to mankind because it became a habit, a taught act without a reason. And sleeping raised did not seem to help much, because a man sleeping raised would suffer the same as a man sleeping on the ground, by having contact with them.
Through education, Jesus found that which was lost, and how it was lost. 

Jesus saw that all mankind would be helped, only by all mankind being raised in their sleep, and knowing why. It seems that Jesus devoted his life to creating an educational body that would pass on from generation to generation, needed information.

It seems the inability of man to overcome the temptation of keeping something a secret is what causes mankind to be less then it/he could be. 

I believe the way of Jesus is a way of looking at results, and they don't have to be seen through a microscope. They can be seen in the world around us, if we care to look for them, and believe that things can be made better by our works.

Only in a country where no man is above the law, 
can no man be above the law.


----------



## EastTexFrank

California said:


> Is there anybody here with a good understanding of heresy? Is that magnetic bed stuff really in the Bible? Where?


 
California, you gotta be kiddin' me.   

The only place that stuff exists is in his poor drug deluded mind.  I think you have to be old enough to remember the sixties to recognise the gibberish that all the self appointed gurus used to spout back then.  That's why I think he's hilarious.  He's a throwback.  I just can't figure out where he's been hiding for the last 45 years.  Ah ... yes ... up in Oregon somewhere.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> You do understand. Now, do I have good reason? Do you have good reason not to?


 
I follow Jesus, but it isn't because of some convoluted theory of a bed.  

Try to focus Alan.  Try very hard.  Try to reason and answer like an adult.  

1.  Can you cite any scientific evidence other than your own beliefs/theories about the Jesus bed connection?

2.  Give me some other believers of the Jesus bed connection.


----------



## California

EastTexFrank said:


> California, you gotta be kiddin' me.


----------



## thcri RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> thcri,
> Do you mean bedpost????
> 
> Talk to the posturepedic saleman. He'll get you four so you can get your non-believing, sceptical ass off the floor at nights.




No, I posted earlier about Alan's U tube Video.  Did a moderator delete it?


----------



## California

Murph, assuming the moderators don't mind, could you post that link again? 

(and if somebody else takes it down, please leave some note of the action!)


----------



## Tractors4u

California said:


> Murph, assuming the moderators don't mind, could you post that link again?
> 
> (and if somebody else takes it down, please leave some note of the action!)


 
Look at the top of page 3 of this thread for the You Tube link.


----------



## California

EastTexFrank said:


> California, you gotta be kiddin' me. ...   I think you have to be old enough to remember the sixties to recognise the gibberish that all the self appointed gurus used to spout back then. ... can't figure out where he's been hiding ...up in Oregon [?]


Well I gotta admit that the diversity around here (Northern California) includes some stereotypical leftovers from the 60's hiding out, including self appointed gurus and everything. Second generation, by now. 

My little rental cabin at the ranch seems to attract kids from the nearby college (Sonoma State U) who heard the 60's legends. Then for their senior year they want to do something radical, move out of the dorms and come live in the country, turn vegetarian, and meditate under the Redwoods. I think it's harmless, mostly a broadening experience.

One year's example was a kid graduating in philosophy who went on to study Zen at some institute in San Francisco. But his family's demands kept him straddling two worlds. Just when he was trying to prepare for finals his Dad, a wealthy real estate speculator, put him charge of managing a bar that the family had sold then repo'ed. He was fighting hassles like his cook busted for selling drugs out the back door of the restaurant, while trying to get his thoughts together and write research studies and term papers in way-theoretical comparative philosophy. 

His girlfriend was flashy and gorgeous. I'm sure she thought he would outgrow his Zen Monk phase, go into the family real estate business, and she would soon be a Soccer Mommy with her own Suburban. I never figured out if they ran around naked and actually used the old bathtub they set up outdoors next to the cabin, but that part of the orchard got the best treatment by the pruning crew!

So we have some of those left over gurus hiding out around here too - several varieties! I've wondered if that kid became more conventional or kept right on going until he became a monk like those we are reading about in Tibet right now.


----------



## thcri RIP

California said:


> Murph, assuming the moderators don't mind, could you post that link again?
> 
> (and if somebody else takes it down, please leave some note of the action!)




The link was posted by someone else but here it is as I think it is ok to post because it is on Youtube.


----------



## thcri RIP

California said:


> Aha! Post #40.
> 
> But this still doesn't explain what happened to Murph's link.



Cali,  I didn't have a link earlier but just a post referring to the link.  The post ended up in another thread.  That is my fault and I asked the moderators to remove once Jim Slagle found it for me.  You see three kids and age 50 is catching up to me but the post has been removed.  Nothing there of any importance.


murph


----------



## American Woman

I don't know for sure, but weather we think Jesus made mattresses, sold mattresses, slept on a mattress, or woke from a matters, would have little to do with our "judgement". He’s got WAY bigger fish to fry.


----------



## California

Thanks Murph!

I found that vid but I hadn't read your post showing where it is, when I posted.

Anyhow - That vid you both referenced looks like the working definition of Solipsism! ("I'm correct because I say I am.")

I think Tractors4u nailed it: "is he hitting a joint? It would explain a lot."


----------



## EastTexFrank

I agree


Besides, I thought I blocked this son-of-a -gun.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Looks like someone escaped from the mental ward again!


Happy Easter everyone.  You too uh AlaneJackson.  Hope the meals are better at your next hospital.


----------



## Dargo

thcri said:


> The link was posted by someone else but here it is as I think it is ok to post because it is on Youtube.



Uh, wow Dude.....

I watched that after a fattie and it came to me!  It was only after a big doobie that I recognized the actor as being George Clooney.  I just didn't see it before.  Towards the end, when the spiraling graphics came up, I just got the munchies too bad to finish the rest of the movie.  So then came the dilemma; smoke another doobie or go eat something.  Man, I just couldn't decide.  I wanted a boiled egg really bad but something in that movie just spoke to me and...and...and I just don't know.  So, here I sit still; wondering if an LCD monitor will provide me enough of a magnetic field so I don't have to roll over in my chair.  Wow man.  I wonder what would happen if I could figure out how to play that movie clip backwards....?


----------



## alanejackson

Time wise 1.

"Where the truth hurts, it also heals".

When man left the land, and went to sea, he, or it was learned, that a lengthy stay would be followed by ill health. Much time passed until the 

British Navy came to realize that mans' health suffered because a man at sea was not receiving nutrients his body had grown accustom to processing. Man had spent many years living on the land, and feeding on the foods found in that environment.

Following this line of reasoning, it became obvious that something man received when he consumed limes, allowed him to maintain better health for a longer period of time, while at sea.

This story/concept is keyed in mans' memory, or the reasoning is acknowledged, when the term limy is used to refer to a seaman. Along with other such stories, history shows us that the thought of having to compensate for a degree of ones' previous environment, must accompany man/mankind as they move to new surroundings.

"The mark of the beast has always been ignorance".

It would seem to be unthinkable that someone would go to sea, and then deny that he had once lived on the land. The many facts that would have to be overlooked, or explained in some way other then the truth, would seem to us to be too numerous.

Yet today, many people will deny the facts/knowledge that shows man came to live on the land after having lived a long time up off the ground, in the trees. Living a life of little effort toward learning, denying the recent knowledge that would help them to understand the past, these people make up a god like Zeus to explain things, rather then take the time required to serve the word of knowledge.


Time wise 2.

"BURNT OFFERINGS"

The story of Moses and the burning bush, was written to remind man of how smoking must be used to compensate for the organic compounds found in the air he once had, in the environment of the trees. Today, as in the past, burnt offerings allow man the physical health, and therefor the mental ability, needed to commune with history in the form of words.
Faith in words comes to a child by him hearing them being used. First by two, then by a small group or family, words, because they were found to be of such a great help, were placed most important in their lives. 

This group has been growing ever since, both in its number of people, and in its understanding of what words have to offer, to those who live by them.

The greater mans' understanding of words, the greater is his understanding of the world about him. For a person to communicate his thoughts to another person, it becomes a matter of finding the right words. For this collection of knowledge, being passed from generation to generation by way of words, it becomes a matter of waiting for the right person.

With other groups being controlled by their fear of a god like Zeus, this group considered the spoken word to be their higher power, their guiding light. Moses led them into the land of the written word.

In the beginning there was the word, or a word. And that word made man.

When a life form began the tasks of assigning a different word to each thing he recognized, he called himself MAN.

In the beginning was the word, and then came another, and another, and another.

Today words are still coming into being, causing our vocabulary to continue to grow. Each word added to our vocabulary, brings with it the ability of more complex thought. Thus, Before each word, there was less complex thought.

Before the word sleep was assigned, the word dead was used in its' place. 

The word dead meant not awake. Later, the words deceased, unconscious, and sleep were assigned. Thus, by way of respect for words, (known as God the father by these people), the story of Jesus tells us of a man in the past who recognized that man suffered when he slept on the ground. Others before Jesus recognized this fact, but unlike Jesus they did not believe in sharing information with everyone.


Time wise 3.

"The difference between the two".

Today, some fail to see that the use of furniture has spread along with the story of Jesus. Perhaps that is because mans' need for furniture comes from his past history in the trees, up off the ground. And to admit that now would show that they have been concerned with something other then the word. And knew him not.

Mankinds awareness grows due to those who correlate present knowledge with that of the past, and share their conclusions with all. Few, in the past, have put forth the effort required to increase mankinds' over-all understanding. Instead, history records great effort being given to keeping new understandings from all people. Religious organizations, through their monopolistic control over education, purposely misinterpret history or conceal information so that those in political control remain so. People who have not received the facts concerning the world around them, make better slaves. Like a parent who tries to keep his children dependent on him, by limiting their growth through learning, governing bodies have kept their place by hiding facts from those who they rule over. But not from the future.

"The end of religion means we are left with free education".

In the past, people learned things that religious organizations allowed to be taught. When mans' learning process is not restricted by religions' political ambition, a door is opened, and he can explore more freely the world around him.

Thus, freedom of religion means freedom when it comes to learning. But freedom when it came to learning, would show man things that religious organizations were meant to keep him from. We the people, (without the fear of knowledge, knowledge would only educate us, not remove us from power), were at first, opposed openly by religious organizations based elsewhere. And now, religious organizations would stand to regain the power they once had, if the United States were to stop being a guiding light, when it comes to personal freedom.

Realizing that the free flow of knowledge requires only concerned individuals, this should also make a person realize that any growth in the strength of religious organizations is due to the loss of personal freedom.

The public school system would suffer a great loss if the efforts required to maintain it were spent elsewhere. The concept of the school, has within it the concept of freedom. When the school system is allowed to function as it should, it facilitates freedom in a community. Religion has a long history of doing the opposite. In the United States, people must value freedom, and put their faith in education, or they both will be gone. And the light will go out.


----------



## Tractors4u

You have a hard time answering questions don't you?


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> You have a hard time answering questions don't you?


 
No.......... you're wrong again. If you asked me who was famous for the bed, I would easily say Jesus. It's you that would have the hard time answering, right?


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> I shall thank the Lord tonight in a special way for my Sealy Posturepedic, and hope I wake feeling alive and refreshed.


 






hhhhhhhmmmm   the temptation...........but I must not give in


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> This thread gives me a headache.
> The end.


 
what, just a minute ago you were ready for the posturpedic..........dag gum it............LOL


oh and I think I responded to one of your post 2 times...........shoot me........


----------



## ddrane2115

I came, I read, I need a beer............and I dont drink!


----------



## California

Danny, I think you would need a toke to make sense of that magnetic Jesus stuff!


----------



## ddrane2115

California said:


> Danny, I think you would need a toke to make sense of that magnetic Jesus stuff!


 

I got the Jesus fine, it is the rest of this that makes me laugh and puke at the same time.

Oh and for the record......................when Jesus raised someone from the dead......................they were DEAD, not sleeping.


----------



## California

Uh Oh. 

Look out, Alan!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

ddrane2115 said:


> what, just a minute ago you were ready for the posturpedic..........dag gum it............LOL
> 
> 
> oh and I think I responded to one of your post 2 times...........shoot me........


BANG!


----------



## Bobcat

I'm considering one of those Select Comfort Sleep Number beds. I intend on setting it to 42. Will I be ok?













Sorry Alan, couldn't resist getting in on the jabs!   Most here don't seem to care much for your posts, but I hope you do continue expressing yourself and your ideas here.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bobcat

What? You back here again, PG? Boring night on your end, eh?


----------



## alanejackson

bobpierce said:


> I'm considering one of those Select Comfort Sleep Number beds. I intend on setting it to 42. Will I be ok?


 
If it is too comfortable, it may keep you from turning some during sleep. I would not like to see that, I think you may still come to accept the truth.



bobpierce said:


> Sorry Alan, couldn't resist getting in on the jabs!


 
What would Jesus think about that? He got jabbed too, remember, by people knowing not what they were doing too, remember? I guess the one's that jabbed him couldn't resist either. They sure made it hard for others/us to learn of the truth, didn't they? I wonder what made them act that way instead of the way an educated/intelligent person would act?



bobpierce said:


> Most here don't seem to care much for your posts,....


 
I don't think we've heard back from most people yet, concerning the observations I've made. I think you're talking about the ones that are shown to have been wrong by revealing the truth. Their just trying to hide from Jesus, now that he's back with us.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> If it is too comfortable, it may keep you from turning some during sleep. I would not like to see that, I think you may still come to accept the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> What would Jesus think about that? He got jabbed too, remember, by people knowing not what they were doing too, remember? I guess the one's that jabbed him couldn't resist either. They sure made it hard for others/us to learn of the truth, didn't they? I wonder what made them act that way instead of the way an educated/intelligent person would act?
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't think we've heard back from most people yet, concerning the observations I've made.* I think you're talking about the ones that are shown to have been wrong by revealing the truth. Their just trying to hide from Jesus, now that he's back with us.


You're kidding right??!!

  
Yeah, Jesus IS back with us.
I have this creepy damn feeling that you think _you_ are Him.
*shudders*


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


>


 
He never sent me one of them. Maybe you said something you shouldn't have? I think a person should follow Jesus's advice about the bed, but he does not seem like the kind of person that would tell people that. Maybe someone is trying to play a sick joke on you? History does not seem to back-up what you think Jesus might do. Jesus asks that we reason things out, through talking about them, not trying to shut them up, but by sharing the facts with one another.


----------



## ddrane2115

alanejackson said:


> He never sent me one of them. Maybe you said something you shouldn't have? I think a person should follow Jesus's advice about the bed, but he does not seem like the kind of person that would tell people that. Maybe someone is trying to play a sick joke on you? History does not seem to back-up what you think Jesus might do. Jesus asks that we reason things out, through talking about them, not trying to shut them up, but by sharing the facts with one another.


 

you would not know a fact about Jesus, and believe it, if it were to smack you in the head with a 2x4.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> He never sent me one of them. Maybe you said something you shouldn't have? I think a person should follow Jesus's advice about the bed, but he does not seem like the kind of person that would tell people that. Maybe someone is trying to play a *sick joke* on you? History does not seem to back-up what you think Jesus might do. Jesus asks that we reason things out, through talking about them, not trying to shut them up, but by sharing the facts with one another.


 
That Sir, would be you..


----------



## Dargo

You know Alan, I've not read many of your posts, but I don't see where you've been rude nor abusive towards anyone.  I'm quite certain that you are aware that most of us don't subscribe to your theories, so I do appreciate you not getting nasty and rude to me and others like some people would.  It's just, you know, your thoughts are rather far removed from the norm.

You'll find that most of us here are quite able to think for ourselves and, at times, have positions that do not follow the masses; as you call them.  However, even when that is the case, most thought processes can be easily followed by others whether we agree or disagree with the poster.  I am no soothsayer, but I feel that I can say with a relative high level of confidence that I am not the first person to tell you that your thoughts just don't add up form a cohesive whole to me.  Still, I do have to wonder how much of what you write is for giggles and how much of it you actually place your faith in.  Although I feel that you are certainly controversial, passionate, and sometimes rather detached from reality, I don't quite feel that you are unintelligent.

Exactly what are your motives and your goals?  Although I stated that I do not believe that you are unintelligent, you seem to lack some follow through on your thoughts.  A "for example" is your (IMHO) misguided belief that every criminal must be tried in front of a jury regardless of the circumstances.  To say so appears to demonstrate a disconnect with reality and the current state of our court system here in the United States.  Without even bothering to debate your particular interpretation of the quotes you use over and over, to do what you suggest simply does not make sense besides logistically being impossible.  So if your goal is to provoke thought and discussion on certain topics, I feel your approach does provoke thought and discussion but not on the topics you desire to discuss.  The discussions seem to be more on your state of mind when you make posts and, possibly, on your sanity.

So, again, what are your motives and goals when you type highly controversial and seemingly illogical posts?


----------



## alanejackson

Dargo said:


> You know Alan, I've not read many of your posts,... ?


 
We can tell.


----------



## Dargo

alanejackson said:


> We can tell.



Okay, now I'll be blunt.  First off, who would be included in "we"??  Name three.

Secondly, I was being rather tactful and giving you the benefit of the doubt.  I'll simply dispose of the tact.  To be totally honest, you come across as a certifiable basket case freak who has fried their brains on dope long ago and has no hope of recovery.  Now if you want a list of who "we" would be who feel that way, I'm certain I can get most everyone on this site to agree.

So, do you still want to play smart ass?!


----------



## ddrane2115

Dargo said:


> Okay, now I'll be blunt. First off, who would be included in "we"?? Name three.
> 
> Secondly, I was being rather tactful and giving you the benefit of the doubt. I'll simply dispose of the tact. To be totally honest, you come across as a certifiable basket case freak who has fried their brains on dope long ago and has no hope of recovery. Now if you want a list of who "we" would be who feel that way, I'm certain I can get most everyone on this site to agree.
> 
> So, do you still want to play smart ass?!


 

      

and if says 3 is he, son, and the holy ghost I am calling the nut house for him


----------



## alanejackson

Dargo said:


> You know Alan, I've not read many of your posts,


 
Did you change that? I save these thread. Did you add a "m" to the word "any"? Are you trying to fool people, other then me, make me seem as I'm not to them. Boy, you must really not want others to learn.

2 Corinthians 2:11 Lest Satan should get an advantage of us: for we are not ignorant of his devices.

Acts 4:13 Now when they saw the boldness of Peter and John, and perceived that they were unlearned and ignorant men, they marvelled; and they took knowledge of them, that they had been with Jesus.

Romans 11:25 For I would not, brethren, that ye should be ignorant of this mystery, lest ye should be wise in your own conceits; that blindness in part is happened to Israel, until the fulness of the Gentiles be come in.

1 Corinthians 14:38 But if any man be ignorant, let him be ignorant.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Did you change that? I save these thread. Did you add a "m" to the word "any"? Are you trying to fool people, other then me, make me seem as I'm not to them. Boy, you must really not want others to learn.


 
Father Jackson, if you will look at your original response to his comment you will see that it says "many".   I thought you could read well?  Are you starting to get paraoid?   Do you hear that sound?  I think it is the black helicopters coming to get you.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> .....you will see that it says....


 
Is that what you think?


----------



## American Woman

bobpierce said:


> I'm considering one of those Select Comfort Sleep Number beds. I intend on setting it to 42. Will I be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> We have one and I love it! I set mine on 35 and redneck is about 60 most of the time....sometimes he changes according to how he feels at the moment. but my side is always on 35.
> Oh.....did I ramble off subject? What was the subject again?


----------



## Bobcat

American Woman said:


> bobpierce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering one of those Select Comfort Sleep Number beds. I intend on setting it to 42. Will I be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one and I love it! I set mine on 35 and redneck is about 60 most of the time....sometimes he changes according to how he feels at the moment. but my side is always on 35.
> Oh.....did I ramble off subject? What was the subject again?
Click to expand...


I'm looking more for the answer to life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## American Woman

bobpierce said:


> I'm looking more for the answer to life, the universe, and everything.


oooohhhh


----------



## EastTexFrank

American Woman said:


> bobpierce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering one of those Select Comfort Sleep Number beds. I intend on setting it to 42. Will I be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> We have one and I love it! I set mine on 35 and redneck is about 60 most of the time....sometimes he changes according to how he feels at the moment. but my side is always on 35.
> Oh.....did I ramble off subject? What was the subject again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AW, I've got my side set at 35, my wife has hers set at 75.  Does that mean that my body is harder or softer that hers?  Hers definitely feels softer.  I know that this doesn't make much sense but neither does this jackson dude.  So,
Click to expand...


----------



## American Woman

Redneck is hard that’s why his side is harder than mine......that’s the conclusion I came to. Mine is soft because I'm softer for sure.   But mabe I have had it all wrong and your wife's side is harder because she is softer, and that your side is softer because you are hard  Maybe redneck and I can trade places tonight and report back tomorrow.
as far as the jackass guy.....I'm not sure what his number woud be


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Redneck is hard that’s why his side is harder than mine......that’s the conclusion I came to. Mine is soft because I'm softer for sure.  But mabe I have had it all wrong and your wife's side is harder because she is softer, and that your side is softer because you are hard  Maybe redneck and I can trade places tonight and report back tomorrow.
> *as far as the jackass guy.....I'm not sure what his number woud be*


 

Zero?


----------



## American Woman

a big FAT one!


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Is that what you think?


 
It is not a matter of thinking Rabbi Jackson, it clearly says "many".  Yes he could have changed his post from "any" to "many", but he could not change the word "any" to "many" in your reply.  Unless there is a conspiracy here against you and the Jesus Bed Connection.  Maybe we should get Mulder and Sculley in on this.  This appears to be an X Files type case. No wait, they are with the government and they would be in on the conspiracy too.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> Yes he could have changed his post from "any" to "many", but he could not change the word "any" to "many" in your reply.


 
Is what you said/think true? Would the word change where ever it had been quoted, when he changed his?

Do you pray to God before going to bed to sleep? Do you thank Him for what Jesus did for us, by getting us in beds?

I'm studying why people do not respond as they should, when important information is shared with them, when it happens, I guess. 

Are you supporting the hunt for weapons of mass destruction?
*Proverbs 29:12-* *If a ruler pays attention to lies, All his servants become wicked. 
* 
Luke 11:34 - The lamp of the body is the eye. Therefore, when your eye is good, your whole body also is full of light. But when your eye is bad, your body also is full of darkness.
 
Luke 9:60 Jesus said unto him, Let the dead bury their dead: but go thou and preach the kingdom of God.

And I think the manger plays an important roll in the story. Put there for a educational/rememberance reason.!!

When I ask a group of students, "Who's famous for the car?" they say "Ford", then I ask, "Who's famous for the light bulb?" they say "Edison", then I ask, "Who's famous for the bed?" and most are stumped, and say they never thought about it, but once in a while a person in a group will quickly say/guess Jesus. And when I ask why they say that, they say, "Because of the manger!".

Luke 8:10 And he said, Unto you it is given to know the mysteries of the kingdom of God: but to others in parables; that seeing they might not see, and hearing they might not understand.


----------



## Dargo

Pssst.  I am not a moderator here.  Only moderators have the ability to change posts.  I'm far too wicked to be allowed to be a moderator.  Perhaps you can ask one of the moderators if they changed my post as well as your post, including where you quoted me.

If they did, they are scary because they would have also have changed my memory because I know I never changed anything.  I was giving you the benefit of the doubt and asking you to what ends you intend your means to achieve.  However, you replied with a short pithy smart ass reply so I became blunt with you.

However, please note, nearly all of the members here feel the same as I when I stated in my first post to you that you have violated no rules here and seemed to be on a even keel with your attitude in your responses.  That even keel seemed to list a bit to the starboard side when you imagined that I played word games with you; which I didn't.

Jesus wept.


----------



## DaveNay

Dargo said:


> Perhaps you can ask one of the moderators if they changed my post as well as your post, including where you quoted me.



Actually, I have been changing Mr. Jacksons posts the whole time.  If you were to read his original material, it is quite cognitive and logical.  Unfortunately, I decided to remove all the intelligent parts, and leave them as you see them now.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Are you supporting the hunt for weapons of mass destruction?
> *Proverbs 29:12-**If a ruler pays attention to lies, All his servants become wicked. *


 
Well since I spent a year in Iraq deployed with the military, I guess I am wicked!!!


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> When I ask a group of students, "Who's famous for the car?" they say "Ford", then I ask, "Who's famous for the light bulb?" they say "Edison", then I ask, "Who's famous for the bed?" and most are stumped, and say they never thought about it, but once in a while a person in a group will quickly say/guess Jesus. And when I ask why they say that, they say, "Because of the manger!".


 

Does that mean that Colonel Sanders made the chicken famous?


----------



## American Woman

Tractors4u said:


> Does that mean that Colonel Sanders made the chicken famous?


Don't forget licking fingers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




   he made that famous too!


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> Well since I spent a year in Iraq deployed with the military, I guess I am wicked!!!


 
Guess? You know, a person can study the Bible, and find out if what it says is true. But, it's the same with what I write. And what you write.

Reading the Bible would make people like you harder to be used by politicians, and would make/teach them to change their wicked ways.

But that's what you don't like about the truth of Jesus and the Bed, Right?
---------

Imagine 2,000 years ago, the average person's vocabulary was about 50 to 2,000 words. The only way the average person could learn anything was by watching others close, as they worked and lived. One day the elders of a group got together and asked, what would happen if we got the children together each day and had the wisest among us go to them each day and pass on to them the knowledge they had gained in life.

Before the class which Jesus was enrolled in, you could receive an education if you were considered special. Moses was given an education by mis_ake. When he found this out, he may have thought, what would happen if everyone was given an education. This could have started the habit of giving children a free education. At first the elders may not have been ready for the group of children to become considerably more educated than the others around them. This habit could have spread out of the meddle east into Europe, suppressed in Europe, it spread to the Americas. The reason for Christianity spreading out of the Middle East could be the belief that a man should have one wife. This belief permits a man to put more time into an education, rather then a army to fight for and hold on to a group of wives.


----------



## waybomb

alanejackson said:


> Guess? You know, a person can study the Bible, and find out if what it says is true. But, it's the same with what I write. And what you write.
> 
> Reading the Bible would make people like you harder to be used by politicians, and would make/teach them to change their wicked ways.
> 
> But that's what you don't like about the truth of Jesus and the Bed, Right?
> ---------
> 
> Imagine 2,000 years ago, the average person's vocabulary was about 50 to 2,000 words. The only way the average person could learn anything was by watching others close, as they worked and lived. One day the elders of a group got together and asked, what would happen if we got the children together each day and had the wisest among us go to them each day and pass on to them the knowledge they had gained in life.
> 
> Before the class which Jesus was enrolled in, you could receive an education if you were considered special. Moses was given an education by mis_ake. When he found this out, he may have thought, what would happen if everyone was given an education. This could have started the habit of giving children a free education. At first the elders may not have been ready for the group of children to become considerably more educated than the others around them. This habit could have spread out of the meddle east into Europe, suppressed in Europe, it spread to the Americas. The reason for Christianity spreading out of the Middle East could be the belief that a man should have one wife. This belief permits a man to put more time into an education, rather then a army to fight for and hold on to a group of wives.


 
WOW! I've not looked at this thread at all, until tonight. WTF - are you nuts? How do you connect the dots to come up with this drivel?


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Reading the Bible would make people like you harder to be used by politicians, and would make/teach them to change their wicked ways.


 
You make a lot of assumptions without asking any questions.  I thought that you sought the truth?  I have read and studied the Bible, and did it with a clear mind.  



alanejackson said:


> But that's what you don't like about the truth of Jesus and the Bed, Right?


 
That is not the truth of Jesus.  You don't have a clue about what Jesus was about.  
---------



alanejackson said:


> Imagine 2,000 years ago, the average person's vocabulary was about 50 to 2,000 words.


 
50 to 2000 words?  And where did you dig up that little nugget of knowledge from?  I challenge that your vocabulary is very limited.   In my research of Alan E. Jackson, I have discovered that you cut and paste the same messages over and over and seldom any new material.  Your defense of your theories are weak.  What is your vocabulary, around 3000 words? 



alanejackson said:


> Before the class which Jesus was enrolled in, you could receive an education if you were considered special.


 
Jesus was enrolled in a class?  And what class would that be?  I know of Biblical references to Jesus teaching in the synagogue, even as a boy.  Nothing is mentioned of him enrolling.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> That is not the truth of Jesus.


 
But, others see it too. You attack it only because politics seems to be with you, and politics seems to reward you today, but you have no "Good" reason. No Godly reason!

Study what has been written. Learn that your sins are not against another person that is unlike you, but that all your sins are against God, while he tries to help and guide us.

Don't you remember, "Sticks and stones, can brake our bones, but words can only helps. By reading and understanding their correct meaning.

Why did/does/would Jesus work toward getting everybody sleeping in beds?

Why did Jesus guide us in praying this way;.... And forgive us......as we forgive others....
Was it to help us toward being forgiven for "our" sins? Without us forgiving "others", can we be forgiven "our" sins? Is there a law at play here, that "we" must comform too?

1 Corinthians 3:16 Know ye not that ye are the temple of God, and that the Spirit of God dwelleth in you? 17. If any man defile the temple of God, him shall God destroy; for the temple of God is holy, which temple ye are.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> But, others see it too.


 

I have asked you before, if there were any others that believed as you, in the Jesus bed connection.  Now you allude that there are, but you still haven't shown evidence that there are.  Where are these other believers?  

Show us proof of the Jesus bed connection and not just through your convoluted interpretation of the Word.

Another question for you.  Why would politicians care if Jesus made the bed or not?  You seem to think that there is some big conspiracy here.


----------



## alanejackson

Originally Posted by *Tractors4u* 
_Why would politicians care if Jesus made the bed or not?_


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Originally Posted by *Tractors4u*
> _Why would politicians care if Jesus made the bed or not?_


 
You once again failed to answer my question about your so-called fellow believers and you are also unable to answer my question about the politicians.

How can you possibly convince others of your beliefs if you can't back them up with actual evidence?


----------



## Galvatron

may i ask what faith you follow Alanejackson.


----------



## rback33

kimi said:


> may i ask what faith you follow Alanejackson.



This ought to be good....


----------



## Galvatron

am i right in thinking a Triumph was heard over the hills(not sure what part)......now thats a bit of history on the bike side i would love to hear more of.


if im drifting please state.


----------



## Cowboyjg

You guys are just too funny.

Just as the flame is about to smolder, you douse it with gasoline.


----------



## Av8r3400

Isn't it about time he pipes up with something useful like:

"I like chocolate ice cream."


----------



## Tractors4u

Av8r3400 said:


> Isn't it about time he pipes up with something useful like:
> 
> "I like chocolate ice cream."


 
That kind of reminds me of Johnny Knoxville's charactor in the movie "The Ringer" when Knoxville says, "My name is Jeffy and I can count to potato".


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is too funny!Just read the whole thread for the first time today.  In regards to so-called other beleivers............kinda reminds me of that movie "Blast from the Past"  were you've got this old hippie dude that's had one too many doses of the wacky tabacky and starts up a cult-type oragnization revolving around a guy in an elevator...........

Leave my elevator alone......leave my elevator alone.................

(you'd have to watch the movie to understand)


----------



## alanejackson

TIME DEGRADATION

MONKEY TRIALS, KILLING THE TRUTH!

OR

PRIMATES ON POLITICAL PARADE!


EXTRA! EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT!

BED HISTORY REFLECTED IN BIBLE TEXT!

EXTRA! EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT!

The following statements shared, I recently had occur in my studies. And, I think they have lead, or point to a conclusion not really noticed or learned by others, yet. 
----------------
Me>"And remember, the New Testament says that a group tried to have Jesus put to death, for what he was doing."

Them>"Because he was claiming to be the Messiah despite clearly not being the Messiah, yes."

>"It was because they didn't value free speech, like you, saying you're going to band me. It was not the law there. Someone trying to help and educate the common people, the record shows now." 

>"That is a very good question! Yet I'm finding it hard to find the answer. 

>"I can say; Jesus would not be recorded as being the Messiah, if they had not tried to put him to death. If the people that tried to have him put to death, had instead valued free speech, there would have been no need for a Messiah. It was by/because the people tried to put Jesus to death, that he has become our Messiah. And, he was not clearly the Messiah until they tried. It seems it would be more clear/true to say, Jesus was offering to be the Messiah, until they tried to kill him, then he became clearly the Messiah. 
Hope that helps."

>"Darwinian medicine?" 

"Where did that term come from? What have you been told it means, it stands for? 

Now, what does it mean if Jesus is famous for the bed, and everyone learns it, as they should have from reading the New Testament? If I am right? 

>"The bed is evolutionary medicine. People that do not compensate for the height of the trees suffer health problems due to sleeping on the ground. Some agree the term "hell" means "the grave". So, getting people using raised beds is how Jesus and his followers were keeping others from an early grave." 

So, why have "Darwinian medicine", if Jesus already pointed it out and used the idea to heal us, and it's recorded in hishory? 

Why is/has history being/been asked to repeat itself, if it is already recorded as having happened, in history books as well as our lives? 

Could the people that tried to get Jesus out of the way, be still at it today?" 

Them>"Why would politicians care if Jesus made the bed or not?"
---------------
Conclusion: Jesus was teaching evolution. And the politicians in this group had him put to death for it. This, after killing many other people for the same reason, for many years. The Messiah, was foretold of because many people knew this behavior could not be allowed to continue. History has recorded, that along with the Messiah, his whole group, that turned against the truth, gave themselves a death sentence. And this lesson in history, politicians must hide from the people in order to continue, at killing the truth.

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm

John 8:38 I speak that which I have seen with my Father: and ye do that which ye have seen with your father. 39 They answered and said unto him, Abraham is our father. Jesus saith unto them, If ye were Abraham's children, ye would do the works of Abraham. 40 But now ye seek to kill me, a man that hath told you the truth, which I have heard of God: this did not Abraham. 41 Ye do the deeds of your father. Then said they to him, We be not born of fornication; we have one Father, even God. 42 Jesus said unto them, If God were your Father, ye would love me: for I proceeded forth and came from God; neither came I of myself, but he sent me. 43 Why do ye not understand my speech? even because ye cannot hear my word. 44 Ye are of your father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it. 45 And because I tell you the truth, ye believe me not.


----------



## Tractors4u

OK, everyone on this forum but you thinks you are insane. Nobody here but you thinks Jesus is responsible for the proliferation of the bed. I just want to point out a few ideas out of boredom. 

1. If the bed helps compensate for us having been apes and sleeping up in trees, how does being 2 feet off of the floor compensate for the extra height of being in a tree?

2. If your bedroom is on the second floor of a house, apartment building, etc, is a bed necessary?

3. You know that not all apes sleep in trees, right?

4. There were many of Jesus's followers that did die for their beliefs. Why would anyone do that? There are many things that people would did for, love, other's freedom, etc, but to die for the bed. Are you that doped up?

Would you die for your belief in the Jesus Bed Connection?


----------



## thcri RIP

alanejackson said:


> >"I can say; Jesus would not be recorded as being the Messiah, if they had not tried to put him to death. If the people that tried to have him put to death, had instead valued free speech, there would have been no need for a Messiah. It was by/because the people tried to put Jesus to death, that he has become our Messiah.




Isaiah 53   I think your about as whacked out as whacked out can get.  Jesus was predicted as the Messiah long before he ever came to earth. This chapter specifically talks of the Messiah coming and how he will be treated long before he came to earth.




> 5 But He was pierced through for our transgressions, He was crushed for our iniquities; The chastening for our well-being fell upon Him, And by His scourging we are healed.




Read the whole chapter on the link above.


----------



## Melensdad

Tractors4u said:


> 1. If the bed helps compensate for us having been apes and sleeping up in trees, how does being 2 feet off of the floor compensate for the extra height of being in a tree?
> 
> 2. If your bedroom is on the second floor of a house, apartment building, etc, is a bed necessary?
> 
> 3. You know that not all apes sleep in trees, right?


Brents help me out here.  My property has a 60' elevation change from the upper to the lower levels.  There are trees on the high spots and trees along the creek where the property is at its lowest elevation.  So modest size trees on the upper areas of my property reach higher than even the large trees on the lower areas of my land.  So which branches should I sleep in?  The lowest branches of the lowest trees, the highest branches of those same trees?  Or the highest branches of the highest trees or just pick a branch because it really doesn't matter    All of my property lies above sea level so I have to wonder if that elevation makes any difference???  If my land is roughly 600' above sea level but the guys who live out west in the mountain regions live at 5000 or 10,000 feet above sea level then do they have to dig down a mile into the earth to sleep at the same level that I sleep at when I perch on the top branches of the largest trees on the highest parts of my property?

Oh, and my bedroom is on the second floor of my house, but the first floor ceiling is 12' high so the floor of my bedroom is 1/2 story above most second story floors, does that mean my bed is too high and I have to sleep on the floor to offset the extra height of the living room ceiling below my bedroom?

And, one more thought, what about the folks who live above the tree line?  Or those who live far enough north (we have members in Alaska, Canada, Iceland, etc) where there are no trees.  

If this really is scientific fact then there must be a logical and provable answer to these points.


----------



## rback33

Tractors4u said:


> OK, everyone on this forum but you thinks you are insane. Nobody here but you thinks Jesus is responsible for the proliferation of the bed. I just want to point out a few ideas out of boredom.
> 
> 1. If the bed helps compensate for us having been apes and sleeping up in trees, how does being 2 feet off of the floor compensate for the extra height of being in a tree?
> 
> 2. If your bedroom is on the second floor of a house, apartment building, etc, is a bed necessary?
> 
> 3. You know that not all apes sleep in trees, right?
> 
> 4. There were many of Jesus's followers that did die for their beliefs. Why would anyone do that? There are many things that people would did for, love, other's freedom, etc, but to die for the bed. Are you that doped up?
> 
> Would you die for your belief in the Jesus Bed Connection?



Wow. U made more sense of his crap than I did. 

How sick is it that I look forward to his postings just to read the replies?


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> How sick is it that I look forward to his postings just to read the replies?


 
very sick if you ask me


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> very sick if you ask me



Yeah but Bob proved my point!


			
				Bob_Skurka said:
			
		

> Brents help me out here. My property has a 60' elevation change from the upper to the lower levels. There are trees on the high spots and trees along the creek where the property is at its lowest elevation. So modest size trees on the upper areas of my property reach higher than even the large trees on the lower areas of my land. So which branches should I sleep in? The lowest branches of the lowest trees, the highest branches of those same trees? Or the highest branches of the highest trees or just pick a branch because it really doesn't matter  All of my property lies above sea level so I have to wonder if that elevation makes any difference??? If my land is roughly 600' above sea level but the guys who live out west in the mountain regions live at 5000 or 10,000 feet above sea level then do they have to dig down a mile into the earth to sleep at the same level that I sleep at when I perch on the top branches of the largest trees on the highest parts of my property?
> 
> Oh, and my bedroom is on the second floor of my house, but the first floor ceiling is 12' high so the floor of my bedroom is 1/2 story above most second story floors, does that mean my bed is too high and I have to sleep on the floor to offset the extra height of the living room ceiling below my bedroom?
> 
> And, one more thought, what about the folks who live above the tree line? Or those who live far enough north (we have members in Alaska, Canada, Iceland, etc) where there are no trees.
> 
> If this really is scientific fact then there must be a logical and provable answer to these points.



That's some great stuff there!


----------



## Melensdad

Just a thought, but do Eskimos even know what a tree is?  Many live well north of the Arctic Circle, many live near water level, many live in areas where there are no trees at all.  So what do they do, stack up blocks of ice and sleep on top of those???


----------



## DaveNay

B_Skurka said:


> Just a thought, but do Eskimos even know what a tree is?  Many live well north of the Arctic Circle, many live near water level, many live in areas where there are no trees at all.  So what do they do, stack up blocks of ice and sleep on top of those???



What about an Atheist who has Dendrophobia?  Is there any hope for them?


----------



## rback33

DaveNay said:


> What about an Atheist who has Dendrophobia?  Is there any hope for them?



 Doh. I actually googled dendropobia. I gotta stay away from Sushi...


----------



## Dargo

What we apparently have here is someone pounding away on the keyboard whilst toking away on some wacky weed.  Over the course of time this person has lost touch with what is known as rationalism.  One of the greatest thinkers from whom the basic ideas of what is commonly accepted as rationalism was Rene Descartes.  While he refrained from drawing conclusions from some constructivist rationalism, he stopped short of drawing the conclusions from such for social and moral arguments and debates.  These were mainly elaborated by his slightly older contemporary, Thomas Hobbes.

Although Descartes' immediate concern was to establish criteria for the truth of propositions, these were inevitably also applied by his followers to judge the appropriateness and justification of actions.  The 'radical doubt' which made him refuse to accept anything as true which could not be logically derived from explicit premises that were clear and distinct, and therefore beyond possible doubt, deprived the validity all those rules of conduct which could not be justified in this manner.  Alan Jackson would fall into this category of failing to logically derive thought process from commonly accepted reason.

Although Descartes himself could escape the consequences by ascribing such rules of conduct to the design of an omniscient deity, for those among his followers to whom this no longer seemed an adequate explanation the acceptance of anything which was based merely on tradition and could not be fully justified on rational grounds appeared as an irrational superstition, such as the ramblings of Mr. Jackson.  Further, the rejection as 'mere opinion' of all that could not be demonstrated to be true by his criteria became the dominant characteristic of the movement which he started.  This movement is at times considered to be 'common sense'.

Since for Descartes reason was defined as logical deduction from explicit premises, rational action also came to mean only such action as was determined entirely by known and demonstrable truth.  It is almost an inevitable step from this to the conclusion that only what is true in this sense can lead to successful action, and that therefore everything to which man owes his achievements is a product of his reasoning thus conceived as bestowed by a possible deity.  This allows evolution and creation theories to coexist and for a society to become civilized.  Morals, religion, law, language, writing, money and market were thought of as having been deliberately constructed by somebody, or a society, who possessed the ability to reason by this design.

Unfortunately there are always members of society who fail to properly develop cogitative and logical thought processes.  Sometimes this is due to genetics, through poor training, or possibly through the intentional destruction of the brain's ability to think rationally via means of the introduction of certain chemicals over time.  Either way, this leaves us with individuals with permanent limitations of logical and factual knowledge although, at times, these individuals are completely unaware of their severe limitations that cause the normal part of society to consider them rational.  I believe that this phenomenon is now evident to all who have read this thread.


----------



## California

rback33 said:


> Wow. U made more sense of his crap than I did.
> 
> How sick is it that I look forward to his postings just to read the replies?


Nobody needs to read his stuff to enjoy the thread. I've had AJ on Ignore for some time. The thread is doing great without him.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I'll put him on ignore and read the thread again!


----------



## Tractors4u

B_Skurka said:


> Brents help me out here. My property has a 60' elevation change ........If my land is roughly 600' above sea level but the guys who live out west in the mountain regions live at 5000 or 10,000 feet ..........Oh, and my bedroom is on the second floor of my house, but the first floor ceiling is 12' high so the floor of my bedroom is 1/2 story above most second story floors, does that mean my bed is too high and I have to sleep on the floor to offset the extra height of the living room ceiling below my bedroom?


 
Bob, that is too much math for me.


----------



## DaveNay

Tractors4u said:


> Bob, that is too much math for me.


Trust me, the answer is 42.


----------



## Melensdad

DaveNay said:


> Trust me, the answer is 42.


Clearly you rounded up to the next highest whole number after each of your calculations, had you not done that, but stuck with the fractional numbers, the total would have only been 41 1/5th.   Hmmm, that makes me wonder if the apes were able to do complex math?  After all, they have to calculate the heights the trees, and each branch on the tree, determine the elevation above sea level, then calculate which branch is the appropriate height at which to nap.


----------



## California

I can tell you guys have been studying AJ's posts again - to the point where your are utterly confounded. 

Just put him on Ignore and go on from there.


----------



## Melensdad

California said:


> I can tell you guys have been studying AJ's posts again - to the point where your are utterly confounded.
> 
> Just put him on Ignore and go on from there.



As a moderator I am not permitted to use the IGNORE function.  However I have not been reading his posts, just those that respond.

Still, nobody seems to be addressing my concerns about the Eskimos and their beds?  Perhaps because bananas are not native to the Arctic Circle region?  Still, the Eskimos exist, in absence of the apes, and in absence of the trees, living largely in costal areas at sea level, and for a long time sleeping at ground level in igloos.


----------



## American Woman

Tractors4u said:


> Bob, that is too much math for me.


 
Thankyou!!!! I'm thinking, "eh?" through most of this thread
You guys are giving AJ a run for his money


----------



## pirate_girl

The funny thing about this is, when he comes back for another round of his insane copy and pasted, drugged up drivel- he won't notice a damn thing posted up there^^ and if he does, what he says in reply will have little to do with what any of you said..


----------



## Galvatron

this thread is too much to take in ......need a lie down.....tree or bed????


----------



## Tractors4u

Bingo P.G., he talks about learning and reading, but he doesn't care to learn.  I am gonna play FBI profiler for a minute.  alanejackson quit school and joined the military(fact).  (Speculation) His age puts him at a age where he missed most of the 1960's as a older teenager.  He knew of the open spirited mindset of the 60's and still wanted that.  He quit school because he felt he was smarter than his teachers.  When he couldn't make it as a professional peace nik, he joined the military out of desperaton.  Of course that didn't work out.  He worked odd jobs and jobs as an electrician. (fact)  (Speculation)After getting his ass zapped a few times and probably receiving medication for his injuries, he formed his opinions about Alternating Current.  He became addicted to the meds and that along with the pot and other illegal drugs have made him crazier than a run over dog.


----------



## pirate_girl

If I'm not mistaken, on some of the other sites he's joined, his location on his profiles are all different.
I seriously doubt that _he_ even knows where he is lol

You paint a pretty accurate sounding portrait there Trac4 ^^


----------



## Dargo

Oh, I'm waiting to see if he has enough brain cells to decrypt the last post I left for him on here and respond...

There are some truths and some red herrings.  Can he do it??


----------



## Tractors4u

Dargo said:


> There are some truths and some red herrings. Can he do it??


 
I didn't see any reference to fish in your post.


----------



## Melensdad

Tractors4u said:


> I didn't see any reference to fish in your post.



Well I'm sure when AJ posts a reply it will stink like 4 day old catfish that were accidently left in the trunk of the car.


----------



## Kwiens

Alan,

What did Jesus say about water beds?

K


----------



## pirate_girl

Kwiens said:


> Alan,
> 
> What did Jesus say about water beds?
> 
> K


LOL!!!!!!!!!
Please Lord, help me to stay OUT of this thread..


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> .....Jesus is responsible for the proliferation of the bed.


 
So you do understand what I saying. That's all a teacher can do. Now, I think I found this by studying history, and so can anyone else, If they are interested.



Tractors4u said:


> Would you die for your belief in the Jesus Bed Connection?


 
Now you're talking about how people react to new ideas/new insights/the truth. One of the reasons we already should have learned this lesson is to lessen the chance of people dying, being killed for having different beliefs.
You see how people react to my sharing. I'm in a catch 22. The world don't get better without people learning this, but some don't want us to learn it. History will tell if I will die, this body will be killed for learning and sharing, also. I feel sure I'll be used by God to help others learn, forever, no matter what happens.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--gK-K01tzc[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:


> Well I'm sure when AJ posts a reply it will stink like 4 day old catfish that were accidently left in the trunk of the car.



 Bob, you're right.  He refused to be dragged into an intellectual discussion referencing worldly academics and their theories of civilized society and religion.  I was looking forward to an intellectual discussion with him covering the greats such as Descartes, Socrates, Hobbes, Plato, Plotinus, St. Augustine and, in particular, Spinoza.  I'd be willing to debate with him philosophers who have even specifically written about agnosticism such as Russell, Ingersoll and even Joseph Ratzinger.  If that last name sounds familiar, you may realize that he is now known as Pope Benedict XVI.

(Inside joke)  See Bob, not all of my time as a Caveman was spent imbibing in customary libations and pursuing females with the ulterior motive of copulation.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> So you do understand what I saying. That's all a teacher can do. Now, I think I found this by studying history, and so can anyone else, If they are interested.


 
I understand what you believe, I just don't buy it. 



alanejackson said:


> I feel sure I'll be used by God to help others learn, forever, no matter what happens.


 
Yes God is indeed using you.  He is using you to show the affects of heavy drug use.  Keep preaching brother.


----------



## alanejackson

kimi said:


> this thread is too much to take in ......need a lie down.....tree or bed????


 
Yes, not the ground!


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> OK, everyone on this forum but you thinks......


 


Tractors4u said:


> Nobody here but you thinks.....


 
I think you're not thinking, but just responding like a poltician/animal would.

I said, I'm not talking your religion, I'm talking our history. Unlike your politics talking/parroting today, I speak of what others like myself thought in the past, and what others like myself will think in the future. This I've learned from studying history. What you think concerning the topic/results I've shared means nothing unless you can offer a good/Godly reason for or against. But, like the politician want-to-be you show your self to be, you speak of drugs and dying, instead of studying and learning.

When people learn about the Jesus in the Bible, They think differently than you do, better. The way a person thinks can be learned from their actions.

The Jesus bed connection is only a step in learning. More important is to learn that what Jesus was doing was Godly/Good. And that what others did against that, was not.

If you were more Godly, more educated, you would have set a better example by what you said. It's seems little, the difference, but it makes all the difference in the world.

The politicians smiles because you say what you do, the way you, and at the outcome/effect of your sayings. While it makes those like Jesus weep.
Would the effect have been different on those listening to you, if you had had a different perspective toward life? Why did you not instead say:



Tractors4u said:


> There were many of Jesus's followers that did die for their beliefs. Why would anyone do that? There are many things that people would did for, love, other's freedom, etc, but to die for the bed.


 
_There are many things that people would *"Live"* for, love, other's freedom, etc, but to *"Live"* for the bed. evolution, the truth, the education of others._

_Would you *"Live"* for your belief in the Jesus Bed Connection?_

Your thinking leads to people dying. 

I'm seeing, and taking a different road then you. And helping others to see it as an alternative to the one you're on, and where it's leading.


----------



## NRAfemale

alanejackson said:


> _Would you *"Live"* for your belief in the Jesus Bed Connection?[quote/]_
> _What does Jesus's bed have to do with his teachings? Most of the time he was walking or camping in the desert or out on a boat somewhere fishing. No place for a bed there anyway._


----------



## alanejackson

NRAfemale;147773[I said:
			
		

> What does Jesus's bed have to do with his teachings? [/I]


 
Did you read the past posts in this thread?


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> Did you read the past posts in this thread?


Some of us read your posts in their entirety "_Alan"--_
You've become somewhat of an enigmatic entertainment here for some.
Why don't you ever join in and post in the other threads?
Why must you just stick to this thread and that other one?
Don't you understand what a forum is all about?
I think you do. I know you do.
*Oh.. as long as you MIGHT be reading this, can you tell us who your favorite musician is, what you like to do when you aren't posting in 12 different forums about Jesus and beds?*
*Who you'd like to be president of the USA?*
*How you feel about the economy and any other topic that MAY come to mind?*


----------



## pirate_girl

..figures, he scuttled off like a scalded dog....


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> Don't you understand what a forum is all about?


 
No. Like everyone else, I'm still learning.

The Ideas I share take much of the time in a day. I hope I'm working toward having more time for others things soon, but now these seem most important, yet missing in most peoples lives/thinking.

It seems I can help make the world a better place, by sharing the ideas/thinking that will do it. And so can anyone else, once they learn about them and use them.

Sometimes, I think what I'm doing, is like a bird building a nest, or like a bird improving his nest. I think by putting time into this work I'm doing now, will make the nest more heplful toward aiding healthy living for all.

The betterment that comes with/from people learning to use these ideas, seems to be mainly intented for full use by children/off spring, yet may go unnoticed by them for many years. But, when noticed, my hope is that they will inspire more nest improvements in our future.

Remember, You can't pirate, what was given to you.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
 
Hey AJ.. I don't need any help from where you're coming from.
I've got the good Lord, a healthy diet and good genes to keep me motivated and happy.
Can you dig it?


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> I speak of what others like myself thought in the past,


 
You keep spouting that, and I keep asking WHO?  I have asked who else believes this and you have not answered yet.  People might take you a little more seriously if you used some, just a little bit of reason and scientific technique.  Instead, your answer for everything is YOUR study, YOUR research, YOUR reading.  YOU tell us to read and study and we will understand.  I have read and studied the Bible and I don't see it that way.  The Bible is not some secret code that you have solve to reveal that Jesus' purpose was to spread the secret of good health through the bed.  Sorry, but you are going to have to show more proof than your theory that they were so ignorant as to use the word dead for sleep.  In one of your previous post you commented that Jesus disciples were chosen for there ability to record his actions.  That isn't the exact wording, but you get the picture.  I also agree that they were special men chosen to witness and record his life.  So if we both agree that they were intelligent men, don't you agree that they would be gifted enough to clarify that the people were indeed sleeping and not dead?  Just give me a straight answer, I don't want any repeated reponses or how I am making the politicians happy.


----------



## thcri RIP

> I speak of what others like myself thought in the past,






Tractors4u said:


> You keep spouting that, and I keep asking WHO?  I have asked who else believes this and you have not answered yet.





Others like himself, you know who they are, they are just like him   Oh Gee that means there is more people like him.


----------



## Tractors4u

thcri said:


> Others like himself, you know who they are, they are just like him Oh Gee that means there is more people like him.


 
Don't forget Cheech and Chong!


----------



## California

_ 


_


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> I don't need any help from where you're coming from.


----------



## alanejackson

Conquering chaos

Something New Everyday

Or

Running from Insanity

I just finished reading a book, and this statement/sentence has struck me as an important nugget of insight. I share it, and some of the thoughts it has provoked, thinking, it may have the same effect on others.

"Of course, they'd have done better if they hadn't been so stupidly ignorant."
Page 43. TO CONQUER CHAOS - By JOHN BRUNNER.

The author, in the story, is referring to buildings in a town being visited, but doesn't it revealed a truth concerning the lives of every person? The key word used here seems to be "so".

People are always to be found stupidly ignorant, comparatively. No matter how much a person studies and learns, he will always be stupidly ignorant. But only through study and learning can a person become less stupidly ignorant. Not "so" stupidly ignorant anymore. Without learning occurring in a person's life, that person would remain in the same exact state of being stupidly ignorant, and could not therefore do better in the future.

Some say, the definition of insanity is to do the same thing over and over again with the same results, or, to attempt unsuccessfully at something through/by use of the same method continually with the same negative results. It seems, if the statement made by the author was true, it's the best worded reasoning I've found for finding people living by the saying "learn something new everyday". According to what the author is saying, it's your best hedge/defense against the sickness known as insanity. It seems, a person has to make an attempt toward learning something new, or insanity would have to be the result.

Eternally vigilant in learning, prevents not the making of mistakes, but the making of the same mistakes. And this is noticed occurring as progression. When people can notice that progression has occurred in their lives, hope has reason to bloom, and forgiveness has reason to be found. Through sharing of what one has learn, can insanity be prevented in many? To be found winning in the struggle against insanity catching up, must there be learning and sharing occurring among peoples? Would preventing learning and sharing surely lead to insanity gaining on us?

And must it be the learning of truth rather than something not true, to prevent this insanity due to stagnant ignorance?

I think, by using this statement, the author made an attempt at instilling the fear of God in people. And, did a good job at reminding me of mine.

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


----------



## Dargo

Hey Alan, how long did it take you to realize that the more you learn, the more you realize how much you don't know?  Or, have you not come to that realization?


----------



## American Woman

Dargo said:


> Hey Alan, how long did it take you to realize that the more you learn, the more you realize how much you don't know? Or, have you not come to that realization?


He probably has a Rolodex!


----------



## Tractors4u

Dargo said:


> Hey Alan, how long did it take you to realize that the more you learn, the more you realize how much you don't know? Or, have you not come to that realization?


 

I don't think he has realized it yet, nor will he ever.


----------



## Kwiens

Alan,

What temperature should I keep my waterbed at?  Do I change the temperature for winter versus summer?

K


----------



## Ironman

alanejackson said:


> Conquering chaos
> 
> Something New Everyday
> 
> Or
> 
> Running from Insanity
> 
> I just finished reading a book, and this statement/sentence has struck me as an important nugget of insight. I share it, and some of the thoughts it has provoked, thinking, it may have the same effect on others.
> 
> "Of course, they'd have done better if they hadn't been so stupidly ignorant."
> Page 43. TO CONQUER CHAOS - By JOHN BRUNNER.
> 
> The author, in the story, is referring to buildings in a town being visited, but doesn't it revealed a truth concerning the lives of every person? The key word used here seems to be "so".
> 
> People are always to be found stupidly ignorant, comparatively. No matter how much a person studies and learns, he will always be stupidly ignorant. But only through study and learning can a person become less stupidly ignorant. Not "so" stupidly ignorant anymore. Without learning occurring in a person's life, that person would remain in the same exact state of being stupidly ignorant, and could not therefore do better in the future.
> 
> Some say, the definition of insanity is to do the same thing over and over again with the same results, or, to attempt unsuccessfully at something through/by use of the same method continually with the same negative results. It seems, if the statement made by the author was true, it's the best worded reasoning I've found for finding people living by the saying "learn something new everyday". According to what the author is saying, it's your best hedge/defense against the sickness known as insanity. It seems, a person has to make an attempt toward learning something new, or insanity would have to be the result.
> 
> Eternally vigilant in learning, prevents not the making of mistakes, but the making of the same mistakes. And this is noticed occurring as progression. When people can notice that progression has occurred in their lives, hope has reason to bloom, and forgiveness has reason to be found. Through sharing of what one has learn, can insanity be prevented in many? To be found winning in the struggle against insanity catching up, must there be learning and sharing occurring among peoples? Would preventing learning and sharing surely lead to insanity gaining on us?
> 
> And must it be the learning of truth rather than something not true, to prevent this insanity due to stagnant ignorance?
> 
> I think, by using this statement, the author made an attempt at instilling the fear of God in people. And, did a good job at reminding me of mine.
> 
> Alan
> Search + Share ~ Magnetrition
> http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


How about you share some of that good clean acid with us. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgd5M17RVOc[/ame]

Kind regards,
MJ


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


>


At least he seems to be noticing what _*WE *_are all saying for a change haha!!


----------



## NRAfemale

alanejackson said:


> Did you read the past posts in this thread?


I started to read a little and when you got to the bed part I stopped because I got sleepy


----------



## rback33

Hey Brents.... I think the "other's before me"
 is meant to reference the voices in his head telling him to light up another fatty....


----------



## pirate_girl

Whatcha reading Alan? bwahahaha!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

*+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??*
*??????????????*


----------



## California

*=




*


----------



## pirate_girl

How about making a Jesus Pancake Connection?
Only $29.99... get 'em while they're hot folks!
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/jesus-on-a-pancake-177727.php


----------



## Tractors4u

Here is the first line from one of Alan's post on another forum.  This explains a lot.

"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Jesus bed connection.

This holiday, think and remember. Before the word sleep became part of our vocabulary, the word dead was used, meaning not conscious."

http://www.sciforums.com/showthread.php?t=75271


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> Whatcha reading Alan?


 
Psalm 119:165 Great peace have they which love thy law: and nothing shall offend them.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> Psalm 119:165 Great peace have they which love thy law: and nothing shall offend them.


 
Well .. can't argue with that!


----------



## alanejackson

IF YOU ONLY KNEW

or

EDUCATION LEADS TO AWARENESS

I think most would agree, that some people in the past have tried to share with others a concept known as "HEAVEN". From reading, one seems to find that this "HEAVEN" is a time and place were things are better. 

"HEAVEN" is said to be a place that one may "get to" from here. And once there, will find themselves with others like themselves, who have met certain requirements.

Jesus said something like, "Unless you become like unto a child, you can not enter into the "Kingdom of Heaven".

Now it would seem, to me, that "Heaven" is tide to the future. When one thinks of "HEAVEN", one thinks of a possible "FUTURE". So, are many from the past, trying to tell us that there are certain requirements that must be met, inorder that one enter into the "Kingdom of the Future"?

"Like unto a child", now what could he have meant? To develop one's awareness, a child must be learning. As people age, some seem to place the need to learn at the bottom of their list of things to do. How important is a growing awareness, to one's ability to survive? In business? In life? 

Now, if Jesus knew about magnetic bacteria living in our cells, he could have meant, "Unless you turn in your sleep like unto a child, you can not enter into the future, because you won't be able to stay alive. But, if he did not know about magnetic bacteria, he didn't know how right he was.
Edison is said to have said, "You would be a fool to use A.C. rather then D.C. voltage". And it is said that he would go around to towns, and in front of a crowd, he would electrocute a dog with A.C., to show how A.C. could not let the dog into the future. But, if he did not know about magnetic bacteria, living in our cells, being harmed when exposed to the magnetic field produced by A.C., he didn't know how right he was.

It then would seem, that it is those in the future, those who have learned more and therefore more aware, that will know better, how right we really are. It takes some time to learn. If you don't have it, make it!
Those that begin to think that time is money, does a child think that way? 

A child has a need for time, but has not connected it to money. Should he be made to? Should he be afforded the opportunity not to have to. Could this be in somes future?

The time you spend is yours. The money you spend is ours. (It used to belong to Caesar). When time and money is not the same, one can be more important.

The child is not content, with the way things are today, but it just looks to us, like he's going out to play.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Tractors4u

You have completely missed it again Alan. In the book of Revelation it specifically discribes Heaven as a place, not a time. When Jesus was using his analogy of being like a child, he was talking about acceptance and simple thought, not over complicating things. We as adults try to make things so complicated, looking for an angle if you will. Christ was trying to say, it is simple to get into Heaven, just believe in me. 

Alan, you are trying to over complicate things with your marijuana induced delusions. You are not a great theologian, just a man who wants attention and respect. You are getting attention, but with your lack of reason, you will never have respect.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> .....just a man who wants attention and respect.


 
Boy, that's a low blow. Come on, give me a little smarts, at least. Expecting respect from the likes of you? 

I don't mean to pop your bubble, But, if you were to give your respect to other than God, I think it would be a mistake, and I sure am not asking you to make that mistake. I think I see error in the reasoning of many. These up-grades, I think have helped me, so I share them. 

If I'm wrong, you should be acting as if not accepting them is a good response. And you should be setting the example to others that you are.

But if I'm right, you're wrong again.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

How do you block a member again?


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Boy, that's a low blow. Come on, give me a little smarts, at least. Expecting respect from the likes of you?
> 
> I don't mean to pop your bubble, But, if you were to give your respect to other than God, I think it would be a mistake, and I sure am not asking you to make that mistake. I think I see error in the reasoning of many. These up-grades, I think have helped me, so I share them.
> 
> If I'm wrong, you should be acting as if not accepting them is a good response. And you should be setting the example to others that you are.
> 
> But if I'm right, you're wrong again.


 
Finally, you are least carrying on some original dialogue and not just repeating yourself.  Now we are getting somewhere.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> Finally, you are least carrying on some original dialogue and not just repeating yourself.


 
But, if I have been and you are just now noticing it, you're wrong again.
And I'm just still just trying to set what I think to be the best example.



Tractors4u said:


> Now we are getting somewhere.


_ 
"Husband, Dad, Soldier, Tractor Guy, Truck Guy, Gun Guy"
_ 
If these are things "you're" looking for from me?


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> But, if I have been and you are just now noticing it, you're wrong again.
> And I'm just still just trying to set what I think to be the best example.


 
No Alan, you have a tendancy to post your long messages that you have already posted on numerous other websites and rarely do you post a true response to someone else's comment or question. 





alanejackson said:


> _"Husband, Dad, Soldier, Tractor Guy, Truck Guy, Gun Guy"_
> 
> If these are things "you're" looking for from me?


 
No not at all. Those are things that I am interested in. Those are things that I can provide reliable information about. By reliable I mean things that are proveable. If you would bring something to the discussion like maybe some hard evidence and not the "according to my studies" comments, you would get more positive responses to your opinions/theories.


----------



## rback33

I would go so far as to say that the "according to my studies" comments would be totally appropriate with a citation to the accredited professional journal that published the study.


----------



## American Woman

Wow.....there's people still in here? I thought everyone left...


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> ... you have a tendancy to post your long messages....


 
Some people don't take the time to study what's written. Others just spam the thread because they would be wrong if the Jesus Bed connection was to become known to all. And my pointing out what is in history shows they need to read for themselves rather than keep following other politicians that are now shown to have been wrong, also.

I posted the idea to get feedback, I seek the truth in questions from those that study the info, and respond. Keep trying, maybe if you stay on the topic instead of me, you're questions could become of help to others and I or someone else understanding would notice you were really trying to learn and come to your aid.

I'll put you on the list of those understanding the idea, if you ever do.


----------



## Kwiens

Well, Alan, I'm still waiting for your answer to my questions!!!

K


----------



## Tractors4u

Kwiens said:


> Well, Alan, I'm still waiting for your answer to my questions!!!
> 
> K


 
Well that is never going to happen.


----------



## Dargo

American Woman said:


> Wow.....there's people still in here? I thought everyone left...



Aww, somebody left the light on.

Do you really think Alan doesn't like me?  Gosh, I'd be crushed!  What?  Are you serious?  He has me on his "ignore" list?!  Say it isn't so!


----------



## alanejackson

Kwiens said:


> Well, Alan, I'm still waiting for your answer to my questions!!!
> 
> K


 
Well, Why? Have you asked others closer to you to help at answering them? Where were you when you asked the questions? If I connot answer them, will they ever be answered? Are you waiting, when you shouldn't be?

I think I learned what I'm sharing from reading and experiencing life, coming up with questions, and studying and thinking about it.

Written info doesn't have all the answers.

Try listening to the questions, say them out loud. Ask that which may live with in you.

1 Corinthians 6:19 What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost which is in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own?

Matthew 13:15 For this people's heart is waxed gross, and their ears are dull of hearing, and their eyes they have closed; lest at any time they should see with their eyes, and hear with their ears, and should understand with their heart, and should be converted, and I should heal them.

Matthew 6:6 But thou, when thou prayest, enter into thy closet, and when thou hast shut thy door, pray to thy Father which is in secret; and thy Father which seeth in secret shall reward thee openly.

Luke 12:3 Therefore whatsoever ye have spoken in darkness shall be heard in the light; and that which ye have spoken in the ear in closets shall be proclaimed upon the housetops.

Luke 9:29 And as he prayed, the fashion of his countenance was altered, and his raiment was white and glistering. 30 And, behold, there talked with him two men, which were Moses and Elias:

Romans 8:13 For if ye live after the flesh, ye shall die: but if ye through the Spirit do mortify the deeds of the body, ye shall live.


----------



## Tractors4u

So Kwiens, that means he doesn't have any answers.


----------



## pirate_girl

Again, YOUR words are garbled and make little sense.
You talk in circles then try to back it all up with scriptural quotes that you've copied and pasted elsewhere..


----------



## Kwiens

Alan,

Here's what I asked you on April 6:

Alan,

What temperature should I keep my waterbed at? Do I change the temperature for winter versus summer?

K

Remember now?? Just answer the question; it's a simple one for a man with your knowledge of "Jesus" beds........


----------



## Kwiens

Tractors4u said:


> So Kwiens, that means he doesn't have any answers.


 
Ha ha!  Like that was news to us..... 

K


----------



## alanejackson

The Truth, Kept from Us.

Death Threats

Or

The Politics of Confinement

While listening to a "science program" I heard the question asked: Knowing that "our" bodies fight infection by way of raising, or changing, it's temperature by a few degrees, what do cold blooded animals do? 

Someone claiming to have studied cold blooded animals was found, and put on the spot. His response was: Cold blooded animals do the same, probably lowering their body temperatures some. Then he was asked: Do cold blooded animals get colds/sick? His response was: Yes, and you'll see bubbles around the nose and mouth, probably wouldn't happen out in the wild, they are "Problems of Confinement".

The story tells us, of a man living in the wilderness. Many, not living in the wilderness, were coming to where he was, hoping to learn why he chose not to live like them. The story tells us, a Son of God also went to see this man, living in the wilderness. And that, John the Baptist, recognized Jesus for what he was. Yet, later in the story, after a period of confinement in prison, not in the wilderness, John the Baptist questions whether or not Jesus is what he was known to be.

I learned of a survey taken, from which it was concluded, that the same "small" amount of people that believe Elvis is still alive, think the "war on drugs" can be won. Is not the "war on terrorism" the same war, just a different name? Is it not the same group of people forcing their beliefs upon others, using weapons other than words, reasoning, and education. 

Conversion by way of "Education" requires the patience of a teacher. The teacher allows the student time to learn, the environment to learn. The con man cannot.

The more we just-go-along with others, without thinking, without awareness, the less we learn. And learning is our only way out of this prison of ignorance.


----------



## DaveNay

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Quisque convallis ornare tellus. Vestibulum pretium dui vitae neque. In ornare. Curabitur et metus ac sapien porta euismod. Phasellus quis velit in pede adipiscing malesuada. Nunc quam. Aliquam justo. Curabitur porta, ante eget cursus gravida, quam enim euismod mi, tempus consequat pede odio eu arcu. Aenean at nisi vitae orci suscipit fermentum. Nam mollis. In ipsum eros, ultrices in, sodales eu, ornare sit amet, lectus. Aenean turpis leo, sodales vel, pellentesque vestibulum, consectetuer et, orci. Integer volutpat ante sit amet nisi. Praesent non augue a pede ullamcorper dictum. Quisque semper, ipsum id sodales aliquam, erat quam iaculis erat, et bibendum ante diam eu metus. 

In sit amet eros tempus leo sollicitudin venenatis. Sed lacus turpis, tempus a, pretium sit amet, euismod vel, tortor. Nunc eget quam. Nullam a felis a dolor luctus tincidunt. Pellentesque pharetra quam id magna. Duis eu ligula. Cras dictum consequat neque. Nunc vitae lorem. Cras lacus. Vestibulum quis nisi. Ut pede ante, rhoncus id, vestibulum sit amet, porta eu, mi. Cras libero leo, tempus eget, tempus id, consequat in, metus. Duis vitae tellus at dui sagittis pretium. Nunc vestibulum odio eget sapien. 

Integer metus ante, auctor vel, vulputate non, volutpat nec, sapien. In consectetuer nibh ac orci. Aliquam eu lectus. Nulla consectetuer magna quis tortor. Phasellus cursus, massa in accumsan sodales, felis pede vulputate dui, non accumsan magna nisi ac elit. Donec tincidunt. Nunc neque purus, hendrerit et, scelerisque varius, scelerisque quis, justo. Vivamus blandit neque a felis. Sed ultrices. Etiam quis augue ut felis bibendum tincidunt. Vestibulum euismod porttitor urna. Duis tempor turpis tincidunt ante. Quisque eu mi sed sapien semper suscipit. Aliquam erat volutpat. 

Integer imperdiet suscipit quam. Nam ut purus. Nullam nec justo. Maecenas mollis nibh nec dolor. Praesent velit. Donec lobortis. Quisque cursus. Curabitur leo lectus, molestie ac, euismod sed, ornare a, pede. Aenean pede odio, consectetuer et, semper quis, hendrerit quis, metus. Nulla interdum, orci laoreet eleifend condimentum, tellus orci ultricies lacus, at rutrum dui tortor non nunc. Mauris est libero, iaculis eu, malesuada in, convallis at, lectus. 

Curabitur suscipit. Pellentesque cursus. Etiam tempus aliquet est. Donec et erat in orci tempor luctus. Donec tempor leo et arcu. Mauris ullamcorper eros ut lorem. Donec in enim. Sed nunc diam, condimentum non, semper ut, elementum id, nulla. Nulla imperdiet feugiat nunc. Vivamus sapien dui, condimentum vel, laoreet at, venenatis accumsan, dolor. Donec laoreet turpis sit amet tellus.


----------



## alanejackson

Self sacrifice, where reading becomes remembering.

As you envision Jesus staggering through the streets under the weight of his cross, being whipped and spat upon, hold your spittle for a moment, consider what you're witnessing. Is this a man before you, putting forth grade effort toward his own demise? Or is this a man that has chosen not to embrace killing and murdering, and is putting forth grade effort toward exposing those who would? Have you become like Peter in the garden, when the killers came to get Jesus? Have you chosen a side that leads to killing, to death for many? Can Jesus correct your action? Will you stay your sword because the truth has asked you to? Can you see that there is an option offered that does not embrace killing and murder? Can you see the path that war does not offer, which leads to a better life, for the following generations?

As you envision Jesus repairing the ear of the soldier who had come with an armed gang to take Jesus prisoner while he was away from public observance, stay your sword for a moment and consider what you're witnessing. Is this a man who would be "with" the actions of the present US administration? Or would he rebuke them for the same reasoning he did Peter? Did Peter's knee-jerk reaction show that he was no more ready to fill a position of leadership than those with the present administration? Does the "just following orders" mentality of a soldier, lack the free speech, therefore the free thought necessary to recognize that his actions lead away from civilization, and into a world of death and destruction,? Without free speech in his unit/community, what is a soldier's vote worth? Is the road map that the present administration suggests we follow the same one Nazi Germany used? Is it a road that leads to the elite, (in the public eye) appearing to live high on the hog, for a while, off the robbery and rape of the common man, (off-camera)? Are true Christians, those who would follow Jesus rather than Peter, being persecuted with politically guided economic and military reprisals today, because they will not join with and sanction the contrary option offered by those with the present administration? Is the present administration using the sword, because those "with" them do not have the understanding of the word?


----------



## alanejackson

Dead Presidents

Or

"They", Just Wanta Have Money

"We haven't any indications, what's so ever, society's have any sense." -Margret Mead

About a week ago was the anniversary of Watergate. The spin given to the media to disburse, described the past event as the biggest political scandal in American history. Those who would have us see Watergate as the biggest political scandal in American history, must have, or would have us, forget about Lincoln, the Kennedys, King, and much more of our past. Are they trying to make us feel good about ourselves, when we really shouldn't? Are some trying to forget history, and take us with them?

Capitalism grows through ignorance, while Christianity succeeds only in those that have understanding. The capitalist society seems to thrive for a while due to a lack of self-discipline in its members. The capitalist behaves as he does because he lacks the understanding obtained by the Christian seeking knowledge and wisdom instead. The Christian is a capitalist that has learned better, gone further in understanding. The capitalist seeks what the others around him have. The Christian seeks what no man has, with the hope that every man will. In a capitalist society, problems like alcoholism and gay pride are dealt with by the prohibition of alcohol and morals. The Christian overcomes such problems, through recognizing them as temptations, as tests of a person's self-discipline, as a study of history shows him others have.

In some countries, such as India, people are not expected to treat one another as equals, for some reason. History indicates it's for the same reason most animals do not show equal respect for one another, life. They have not yet learned to. If we went to India, and told them that they had to begin treating each other as equals, how would they respond, and why? Why does the U.S. Constitution ask that those who would live in the U.S. do so. The Christian asks that everyone be treated as a chosen one of God. The Jew does not like that idea for the same reason the upperclass in India does not. The New Testament, when understood, leaves a person with the spirit of sharing and equality that the Old Testament does not. The Jew does not value sharing, does not view people equally, for the same reason the upper cast capitalist does not. They continue as they do, only because they and many others around them have not learned the lessons that come with understanding the story of Jesus. They continue only through its prohibition. Those who understand, becoming their enemy, for becoming their equal. Because the upper cast capitalist Jew seeks something other than understanding, and has not developed his self-discipline to a degree that would allow him to overcome the temptation of inequality, they are hated today and die tomorrow. In a world where people are seeking wisdom and knowledge for the purpose of sharing a better life with all, those like the Jew become a stumbling block. They choose not to recognize the world where God would have all saved, or at least an equal opportunity at being saved. The story of Jesus shows a path we all must follow to get into the future. The do unto others mentality of Jesus says you too can be like me. The upper cast capitalist Jew mentality would be lying if it said the same, and puts forth great effort toward restricting the abilities of others around them, bringing us all down, retarding progression, in the name of staying on top, of a crumbling hill.

Mark 8:33 But when he had turned about and looked on his disciples, he rebuked Peter, saying, Get thee behind me, Satan: for thou savourest not the things that be of God, but the things that be of men.

Luke 4:8 And Jesus answered and said unto him, Get thee behind me, Satan: for it is written, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


>


 


pirate_girl said:


> *I am a nurse, I have a license.*


 


pirate_girl said:


> I wouldn't know.
> Can't say I have the interest to partake in any such experiment..


 


alanejackson said:


> And that people who do not move enough in a magnetic field like the earth's are unable to maintain good health.


 


alanejackson said:


> The bed is evolutionary medicine. People that do not compensate for the height of the trees suffer health problems due to sleeping on the ground. Some agree the term "hell" means "the grave". So, getting people using raised beds is how Jesus and his followers were keeping others from an early grave.


 
You're a nurse, yea right.


----------



## pirate_girl

ME>>>>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








You>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Get the picture??


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> .. I won't be walking any plank.
> I will however, stay out of this wordy, boring thread..
> Exit!


 
The facts show you're wrong on both. Keep movin!!!


----------



## alanejackson

Jesus teaching and using evolution. The reason for the bed.

Politics wants it classified as religion, while it should have been in every history book for the last 2000 years, so that it could have its educational effect on everyone, like recorded history is saved in the hopes of doing.

Why do you want to play politics with people's education?

Why didn't you learn about Jesus and the bed in grade school?

You can now see that it was an important event in "our" history, right? 

Are you educating/teaching all the people you know about this newly uncovered important information, and there-by allowing them to become more informed, more helpful, and wiser and better educated? 

Or are you hiding it, playing politics with it in hope that your favorite politicians will still get the ignorant/uninformed votes they need?

If not, you and they are suffering needlessly. And the reason why is clear. Your education was incomplete. And thus; you were unable to become the teacher you should have learned to be. Because ignorant politicians wanted the teachings of the teacher Jesus, somewhere other then the history books and class room.

NEW KNOWLEDGE MAKES US LOOK LIKE FOOLS. 

THUS: THE HUMBLE ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT FIND IT.

AND POLITICS TRIES TO HIDE IT.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> The facts show you're wrong on both. Keep movin!!!








Go ahead and keep posting til your fingers fall off.
I'll read what you post, but I won't waste my breath with any more comments.
You're like talking to a brick wall.
Or is that a stone(d) post?


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> Jesus teaching and using evolution. The reason for the bed.


 
The History of the bed began before Jesus graced the Earth. The Romans were using them long before Jesus got to be sent here. That pretty much kills your version of that... 

Unless you can assimilate some common sense into your postings, it would be a good deal to check into a rehab center close to you, that is if the wiring harnesses aren't too badly fried...which by your writings and ramblings, appear to be the case.


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> You>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the picture??


 
Wow, that was pretty graphic...


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> The History of the bed began before Jesus graced the Earth.


 
You're right. And they had autos before Ford.


----------



## alanejackson

>"Great. Just what need to be discovered...another "sin."

Yes! I agree! The wages of sin is death. And we sin without recognizing it. When we do recongnize a sin, this allows us to avoid a death, that was coming unseen. 
 
If you're going through hell, keep going. - historybuffy

Now that sounds like good advice! That's inspirational!


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> You're right. And they had autos before Ford.


 
Just when I thought a flicker of light was starting to shine though, the bulb burned out....


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> >"Great. Just what need to be discovered...another "sin."
> 
> Yes! I agree! The wages of sin is death. And we sin without recognizing it. When we do recongnize a sin, this allows us to avoid a death, that was coming unseen.
> 
> If you're going through hell, keep going. - historybuffy


 
No history buff here, just plain history that is pretty much common knowledge that anyone went to school learned. You did go to school right?



> Now that sounds like good advice! That's inspirational!


 
You are clearly a legend in your own mind... keep the fires burning!

It is not even fun to debate with you because you have no concept of what it is your are talking about to start with, which is an incredible waste of time on any of our parts.  You are like kicking a can, no response, just the noise of it bouncing around and hollow.

Kinda feel sorry for you.


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> .... the bulb burned out....


 
Try an LED. It's said, they last alot longer.



alanejackson said:


> This holiday, think and remember. Before the word sleep became part of our vocabulary, the word dead was used, meaning not conscious. The word dead covered all the conditions for being found not conscious. People 2000 years ago, not yet having the word sleep, would have described what the carpenter Jesus was doing as raising the dead. With hindsight, through the study of history, we can now see and understand that Jesus was raising the sleeping, by giving them beds. The manger, praying before going to bed, and the spread of furniture with Christianity, all points to Jesus being responsible mass utilization of the bed, in the same way Henry Ford is famous for the automobile. Jesus was not first with the invention of the bed, but he was first to realize *everyone *needs to sleep up off the ground. In this way, Jesus gave us life more abundant, much more healthier.
> 
> Alan


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> Try an LED. It's said, they last alot longer.


 

YOU, are the bulb.....


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> YOU, are the bulb.....


 
No............ I'm an LED. Light Emitting Disciple.

I said, Try an LED.

Matthew 8:25 And his disciples came to him, and awoke him, saying, Lord, save us: we perish.

Matthew 10:25 It is enough for the disciple that he be as his master, and the servant as his lord. If they have called the master of the house Beelzebub, how much more shall they call them of his household?

Matthew 12:49 And he stretched forth his hand toward his disciples, and said, Behold my mother and my brethren!


----------



## Dargo

Aww, c'mon Fogtender, he's been hiding in his cabin for years without any real physical contact, other than to buy his chemicals, (you know, better living through modern chemistry) and is enjoying his attempts to hit on Pirate Girl and American Woman.  You're putting cold water on him.  It might put out the pipe.


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> You are clearly a legend in your own mind... keep the fires burning!
> 
> It is not even fun to debate with you because you have no concept of what it is your are talking about to start with, which is an incredible waste of time on any of our parts. You are like kicking a can, no response, just the noise of it bouncing around and hollow.
> 
> Kinda feel sorry for you.


 
I make the same mistake that you just made, sometimes. I like to think others are like me, and can read too.


----------



## Melensdad

alanejackson said:


> NEW KNOWLEDGE MAKES US LOOK LIKE FOOLS.
> 
> THUS: THE HUMBLE ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT FIND IT.


Tobit 1:1 "All wisdom is from the Lord God, and hath been always with him, and is before all time."

Therefore there is no new knowledge; knowledge in the form of wisdom over all things has always been.  Just because some of us do not know specific things does not mean that the knowledge didn't exist.



			
				alanejackson said:
			
		

> The wages of sin is death. And we sin without recognizing it. When we do recongnize a sin, this allows us to avoid a death


Wisdom 1:12 "Seek not death in the error of your life, neither procure ye destruction by the works of your hands."  I don't see anything here about recognizing sin as being salvation from death.



			
				alanejackson said:
			
		

> No............ I'm an LED. Light Emitting Disciple.


 Well I'm thinking you proclaim yourself to be a disciple but I think many prefer to follow the true teacher rather than a disciple, in Baruch 3:14 it states: "Learn where is wisdom, where is strength, where is understanding: that thou mayst know also where is length of days and life, where is the light of the eyes, and peace."  And personally I'd prefer to read what is in the Bible than to read what you believe is in the Bible.  Or perhaps what you are reading into the Bible.


----------



## alanejackson

B_Skurka said:


> Tobit 1:1 "All wisdom is from the Lord God, and hath been always with him, and is before all time."


 
In a world/setting of cause and effect, all can be known. I'm just not that good at it, as some may be. 




B_Skurka said:


> Wisdom 1:12....... I don't see anything here about recognizing sin as being salvation from death.


 
What can I say?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

PG that was some funny shit!


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> No............ I'm an LED. Light Emitting Disciple.


 
Well LED lights are pretty dim....  Anyway you don't appear to be that bright to be a disciple either.

I know how to walk on water too, for the simple reason is that I know where the rocks are at...  Makes me look pretty great, but it is a false representation of the divine.

So calling yourself a disciple, is like doing a cheap sideshow with selling snake oil that is suppose to cure all, but you run out of town before they realized it.


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> Makes me look pretty great, but it is a false representation of the divine.


 
Then why do you do it. Is that your goal?

If you shared with others/all the location of the rocks, a disciple of Jesus you would be. In everyone's eyes.


Luke 12:25. And which of you with taking thought can add to his stature one cubit?

John 17: 8. For I have given unto them the words which thou gavest me; and they have received them, and have known surely that I came out from thee, and they have believed that thou didst send me.

9. I pray for them: I pray not for the world, but for them which thou hast given me; for they are thine.

10. And all mine are thine, and thine are mine; and I am glorified in them.


----------



## DaveNay

B_Skurka said:


> Tobit 1:1 "All wisdom is from the Lord God, and hath been always with him, and is before all time."


Machinery's Handbook 25th ed. pg 1037 "The feed used in tapping and threading is always equal to the pitch of the screw thread being formed."


B_Skurka said:


> Wisdom 1:12 "Seek not death in the error of your life, neither procure ye destruction by the works of your hands."  I don't see anything here about recognizing sin as being salvation from death.


 Machinery's Handbook 25th ed. pg 183 "If a body or disk mounted upon a shaft rotates about it, the center of gravity of the body or disk must be at the center of the shaft, if a perfect running balanced is to be obtained."


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> Then why do you do it. Is that your goal?
> 
> If you shared with others/all the location of the rocks, a disciple of Jesus you would be. In everyone's eyes.


 

There is nothing divine about knowing where the rocks are to make it appear that one can walk on water, using them to impress people with a false sense of power is.

Your misquoting the Bible to act as if you are a scholar or a disciple of Jesus is even more dishonest.

You clearly have no grasp on reality, so I will just block you from now on so as not to see your dribbling.


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowcat Operations said:


> PG that was some funny shit!


 
Why thank you, thank you very much...


----------



## alanejackson

B_Skurka said:


> Wisdom 1:12 "Seek not death in the error of your life, neither procure ye destruction by the works of your hands." I don't see anything here about recognizing sin as being salvation from death.


 
Mistakes Were Made (but not by me)
"The human mind has a built-in mechanism for helping us escape the painful psychological penalty of bad decisions - mistakes, in essence. The benefit of this is that we can make decisions without paralysis. The cost, on the other hand, is what psychologists Carol Tavris and Elliot Aronson explore in their new book, Mistakes Were Made (but not by me): Why we justify Foolish Beliefs, Bad Decisions and Hurtful Acts. They look at why human decision-making predisposes us to sometimes make mistakes even worse by mechanisms of self-justification and confirmation bias - which causes us to reinforce our decisions and beliefs (even mistaken ones) ever more strongly. The implications of this for our personal lives, as well as for social structure and politics, they say, are important to understand. We spoke with Dr. Tavris, an independent social psychologist and writer."


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> You clearly have no grasp on reality, so I will just block you from now on so as not to see your dribbling.


 


B_Skurka said:


> I don't see anything here about recognizing sin as being salvation from death.


 
Romans 10:3 For they being ignorant of God's righteousness, and going about to establish their own righteousness, have not submitted themselves unto the righteousness of God.

1 Thessalonians 4:13 But I would not have you to be ignorant, brethren, concerning them which are asleep, that ye sorrow not, even as others which have no hope.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Praise the Mattress and ye shall be saved!

Course, that's what this thread is all about anyways, right???


----------



## alanejackson

THERE ARE WAYS OF USING THE BED,
THAT WE MUST GET INTO OUR HEAD.
 
Mark 4:38 And he was in the hinder part of the ship, asleep on a pillow: and they awake him, and say unto him, Master, carest thou not that we perish?


----------



## nixon

Seems like You took this Song a bit too seriously 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prbWzAp9CXw"]YouTube - Jefferson Starship - White Rabbit[/ame]


----------



## DaveNay

Does this mean that Jesus is from Squornshellous Zeta?


----------



## alanejackson

B_Skurka said:


> I don't see anything here about recognizing sin as being salvation from death.


 
"BURNT OFFERINGS"

The story of Moses and the burning bush, was written to remind man of how smoking must be used to compensate for the organic compounds found in the air he once had, in the environment of the trees. Today, as in the past, burnt offerings allow man the physical health, and therefore the mental ability, needed to commune with history in the form of words.

From: Encyclopedia Americana, -by Eric Partridge-
One of the most interesting facts about tobacco pipes is that they have not only a fascinating cultural history but also an illuminating *word* history that renders the cultural history much more human."
~~~~

NIACIN:

IF YOUR NOT SMOKING, YOUR MISSING OUT!

SMOKING:
A HIGHER FORM OF CONSUMPTION.
ANIMALS SHOW THEIR FEAR OF SMOKE. MAN HAS LEARNED TO OVERCOME
THAT FEAR, AND BENEFIT FROM SMOKE, IN MANY WAYS.
LIKE HE DID WITH FIRE.


If a person begins to show signs of digression, by trying to tell you the tradition of smoking is harmful, there is a way you can help them.


Help them brake away from the herd-like mentality that they have adopted by showing them how you have gained awareness through a personal relationship with that which is educational. Soon they will again be active members of the human race. Seeking wisdom and knowledge as if it were gold and silver. Instead of a pat on the head from members of a herd.

NIACIN = Nicotinic acid- Biochem. A colorless, water soluble compound, C6 H5 NO2, prepared by the oxidation of nicotine and forming part of the vitamin B complex, used to prevent pellagra.

PELLAGRA- PATHOL. A disease characterized by gastric disturbance, skin eruptions, etc..., caused by a deficiency of nicotinic acid.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

PELLAGRA-nutritional disorder caused in large part by a deficiency of niacin, a member of the vitamin B complex, and characterized by skin lesions and by gastrointestinal and neurological disturbances—the so-called classical three Ds of pellagra: dermatitis, diarrhea, and dementia.


----------



## Galvatron

looks like someone has been smoking wacky backy again


----------



## nixon

kimi said:


> looks like someone has been smoking wacky backy again



No offense ,but did You mean to say STILL ?


----------



## Galvatron

nixon said:


> No offense ,but did You mean to say STILL ?



my mistake Nixon....still on the wacky backy sounds more like the case


----------



## alanejackson

When real learning takes place! The tradidions were followed/kept.

Tradition - a historical line of conventions, principles, or attitudes characteristic of a school, social group, movement, etc.

MOSES = SMOKING
JESUS = BED
FORD = CAR
Keep Movin!!!
~~~~~~
Suicide Senators

Political Prevention

Or

Death by Denial

Instead of just going along with the anti-this and anti-that gangs, if you were to independently research topics such as smoking, would their house of cards collapse before your very eyes, as you are reading? Would you come to find yourself, your country, and your world on a path with no future, no hope of survival, due to lack of real open debate? When patience truly studies, it becomes aware that life is but a bad dream, that could be better. Some research has indicated smokers are less likely to be found suffering the effects associated with Alzheimer's. During my tour of active-duty in the military, not so long ago, cigarettes were given with sea rations, our bivouac meals. Around 1920 the Surgeon General suggested that people smoke after meals. If smoking has been a tradition throughout history because of its advantages offered to a person, then would not history record its restriction today, to our troops especially, as subversion or treason? Compared to a suicide bomber, how much damage can be caused by a senator, someone in a position of authority, not responding accordingly, to reason?

Date: 25 Jun 1997. Hello, you brave fellow. Congratulations. I just stumbled onto your page. Very nice, and well done. There aren't that many salmon who go down to the sea when everyone else is rushing upstream to spawn. The ones that do have longer to live. - Margaret

Date: 6 Sep 1999. I have recently read your web page and found it very interesting, as their is very little on the 'good' side of smoking on the Internet. Your page was the only page on 'good' smoking I could find. - Steve

Date: 17 Jul 2001. Upon reading your smoking revelations I was left amazed and appalled. Appearing to hold a comprehensive grasp of the biochemical aspects involved in nicotinic oxidation, your bias was delivered with aptitude and assertiveness. - J.S.

Date: January 15, 2004. Yey! I am doing a project in health class and I have to be the president of the smoking company for our film. You site has helped my a lot into proving that smoking is good for you. LOL! Now, I can do my project! But, I just wanted to ask you a few questions because I'm curious. I don't know if you're just an teenager who enjoys smoking and thinks it's cool or if you're an adult who enjoys smoking and found some research to prove some good qualities of it. So, if you could tell me your age, I'd appreciate it. - Sarah

Date: 6 Feb 1999 . Dear Mr. Jackson, I want to apologize for my response to your e-mail. I suppose that the Internet lends itself to the same kinds of impersonal bad manners that the automobile does: we say and do things that we would never think of in face-to-face, personal interaction. - Bob


Colossians 2:8 Beware lest any man spoil you through philosophy and vain deceit, after the tradition of men, after the rudiments of the world, and not after Christ.


----------



## nixon

Brought to You By the Jim Jones school for better education .


----------



## alanejackson

nixon said:


> Brought to You By the Jim Jones school for better education .


 
Colossians 2:8 Beware lest any man spoil you through philosophy and vain deceit, after the tradition of men, after the rudiments of the world, and not after Christ.


----------



## American Woman

Dargo said:


> You know he's enjoying his attempts to hit on Pirate Girl and American Woman. You're putting cold water on him. It might put out the pipe.


He's been nice to me


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> He's been nice to me



As threatened in the Magnetobabble thread... I have iggied sir spews BS alot.


----------



## alanejackson

Message 5224 From: BAL-TORR (BALTORR)
To: ALL 29 of 39 Posted: 3/11/99 5:18 AM
Reply to:5223


Ok, I read this thread (all that hadn't been arbitrarily deleted), and I thought to myself "This guy could be on to something, or he could be completely wrong, I need to hear more to be sure"...Boys and girls, that's called having an open mind. Some of you guys and gals cuffed and stuffed the man for no good reason except that what he was saayin was way out, according to your frame of reference. You know that is not right.

Give things a chance. I'm not sayin the guy is right or wrong, but there is really no reason to jump on him with both feet without knowing all the facts. You wouldn't do it on the street, why on a message board? I don't know if his invention or his idea works, and I may never know. Depends on if I decide to research it or not. But I wouldn't want to go down in history as one of the first to trash Fulton, Edison, or Einstein without knowin what I was talking about. You guys know I have nothin but respect and friendship for some of you. On the other hand, I don't see how you stand by and let someone who has no qualifications, scientific or otherwise, delete messages in a string that deals with this kind of subject matter. How are we to develope an opinion or learn anythuing about a possible real breakthrough, if someone who has a closed mind and NO expertise in the sciences is allowed to delete parts of the discussion? Just another reason I don't chat in Copsonline anymore...But aside from that...you guys give new ideas a chance, maybe the guy is on to something, maybe he isn't. Neither is a reason to just shut the door. Nice to talk to y'all again..Bal-torr


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> No............ I'm an LED. Light Emitting Disciple.


 
It's too back that you have the polarity reversed.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> It's too back that you have the polarity reversed.


 
With your lab rats?


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> With your lab rats?


 
Come on Alan, come up with something original.  Is your buzz wearing off?


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Brought to You By the Jim Jones school for better education .


 
*LMAO!!!!     *
*Oh God, I needed this laugh!*
*Reps to you Nixon!!*


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> THERE ARE WAYS OF USING THE BED,
> THAT WE MUST GET INTO OUR HEAD.
> 
> Mark 4:38 And he was in the hinder part of the ship, asleep on a pillow: and they awake him, and say unto him, Master, carest thou not that we perish?


 
There Are Ways Of Using Our Brain,
Which You Obviously Often Refrain.
Loralei 11:48: and lo it was spoken throughout the land,that many a man can bullshit some of the people some of the time, but not most of the people on FF.
*cough*.. amen 
(sorry folks, couldn't resist!! grrrrrr)


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> Loralei 11:48: and lo it was spoken throughout the land,that many a man can bullshit some of the people some of the time, but not most of the people on FF.
> *cough*.. amen
> (sorry folks, couldn't resist!! grrrrrr)


   Now that's funny! Got anymore Loralei quotes?


----------



## pirate_girl

.. ehh, possibly forthcoming .... 
stay tuned to your local FF channel, now back to you in the studio..
hehe


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> There Are Ways Of Using Our Brain,
> Which You Obviously Often Refrain.
> Loralei 11:48: and lo it was spoken throughout the land,that many a man can bullshit some of the people some of the time, but not most of the people on FF.
> *cough*.. amen
> (sorry folks, couldn't resist!! grrrrrr)


 
Amen!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

alanejackson said:


> "BURNT OFFERINGS"
> 
> The story of Moses and the burning bush, was written to remind man of how smoking must be used to compensate for the organic compounds found in the air he once had, in the environment of the trees. Today, as in the past, burnt offerings allow man the physical health, and therefore the mental ability, needed to commune with history in the form of words.
> 
> From: Encyclopedia Americana, -by Eric Partridge-
> One of the most interesting facts about tobacco pipes is that they have not only a fascinating cultural history but also an illuminating *word* history that renders the cultural history much more human."
> ~~~~
> 
> NIACIN:
> 
> IF YOUR NOT SMOKING, YOUR MISSING OUT!
> 
> SMOKING:
> A HIGHER FORM OF CONSUMPTION.
> ANIMALS SHOW THEIR FEAR OF SMOKE. MAN HAS LEARNED TO OVERCOME
> THAT FEAR, AND BENEFIT FROM SMOKE, IN MANY WAYS.
> LIKE HE DID WITH FIRE.
> 
> 
> If a person begins to show signs of digression, by trying to tell you the tradition of smoking is harmful, there is a way you can help them.
> 
> 
> Help them brake away from the herd-like mentality that they have adopted by showing them how you have gained awareness through a personal relationship with that which is educational. Soon they will again be active members of the human race. Seeking wisdom and knowledge as if it were gold and silver. Instead of a pat on the head from members of a herd.
> 
> NIACIN = Nicotinic acid- Biochem. A colorless, water soluble compound, C6 H5 NO2, prepared by the oxidation of nicotine and forming part of the vitamin B complex, used to prevent pellagra.
> 
> PELLAGRA- PATHOL. A disease characterized by gastric disturbance, skin eruptions, etc..., caused by a deficiency of nicotinic acid.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> PELLAGRA-nutritional disorder caused in large part by a deficiency of niacin, a member of the vitamin B complex, and characterized by skin lesions and by gastrointestinal and neurological disturbances—the so-called classical three Ds of pellagra: dermatitis, diarrhea, and dementia.



Hey everyone!  I think I may have found one of his "followers/beleivers"  I guess there is some truth to the message being made here.

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=a1-GSQvWjkY"]YouTube - Smoking Weed in Church[/ame]


----------



## alanejackson

My thanks to all that have helped in the sharing of this important info!
I think you have helped make our lives much better understood by learning and sharing about Jesus working toward getting everyone in beds.

But some still;

Genesis 49:4 Unstable as water, thou shalt not excel; because thou wentest up to thy father's bed; then defiledst thou it: he went up to my couch.


----------



## alanejackson

*OLD TESTAMENT:*
Sticks and stones will brake my bones,
but words will never hurt me.

*NEW TESTAMENT:*
Sticks and stones will brake our bones,
but words can only help us.

If words are tools;

Have you ever been shown a tool, and were asked, what
do you think this tool is, was, or could be used for?

Thus: With the right tools you can do anything!

Thus: In the beginning/plans,

Thus: In the plans you are educated about the tools,
but the tools are in the form of words, 
and the words can form a image,
if they have a mind too.


2 Samuel 4:11 How much more, when wicked men have slain a righteous person in his own house upon his bed? shall I not therefore now require his blood of your hand, and take you away from the earth?


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> There Are Ways Of Using Our Brain,
> Which You Obviously Often Refrain.
> Loralei 11:48: and lo it was spoken throughout the land,that many a man can bullshit some of the people some of the time, but not most of the people on FF.
> *cough*.. amen
> (sorry folks, couldn't resist!! grrrrrr)



Well said Rev. PG.


----------



## alanejackson

*Over time, we see this.*

Through the study of old stories, Jesus was able to recognize that the Jewish faith was based on deriving benefits from the use of the Germ Theory of Disease. A degree of devotion toward understanding allowed Jesus to see that the Jewish leaders had only the words, and not the meaning, to a way of life, which had grown as passed from generation to generation.

With history recording that from time to time someone would gain an understanding from the records, and add a ritual to the lives of its people, Jesus realized that he was now the one for whom all was saved. He went to work using what he had learned from the force that guided the Jewish people, and directed their daily lives. The Jewish people didn't like the idea of sharing their practices, their faith, that which gave them better health then the others around them. But history showed Jesus that even the Jewish people would gain a health advantage, (through lack of exposure), when all peoples practiced "THE GERM THEORY OF DISEASE.


2 Kings 1:16 And he said unto him, Thus saith the Lord, Forasmuch as thou hast sent messengers to enquire of Baalzebub the god of Ekron, is it not because there is no God in Israel to enquire of his word? therefore thou shalt not come down off that bed on which thou art gone up, but shalt surely die.


----------



## rback33

This is so cool not seeing what he replies. As someone said a LONG time back, seeing others replies to his replies is where the fun is. I DO wonder what drivel he replied back with, but not enough to in unblock him.


----------



## alanejackson

*"HIGHER THOUGHTS"*


*or*


*History (not religion).*

In order to gain the fullest understanding from what is about to be shared, one must keep these basic principles in mind. 

*A) The growth of vocabulary leads to more complex thought.*
*B) God = That which is educational.*
*C) The God of Moses and Jesus was not like the god Zeus.*

The term God was used by Moses and Jesus to describe the effects that words have in our lives. The term, "That which is educational", can be used whenever the term God has been used, and be of great help when trying to gain an understanding from recorded history. This concept is not new, just updated a little. It is the same as saying, "In the beginning was the word, and the word was with God, and the word was God". 

Understanding that the word was God, allows you to use the term "the word" in place of the term "God". Thus, "and the word was with the word", God was with God, meaning, the meaning of the word is God as well. The term, "That which is educational", allows for both "The word", and "Its meaning", to be referred too. What John was doing with the statement, "In the beginning...", was guiding people to see that Moses and Jesus were serving words and there meanings. Which today, since the growth of vocabulary offers more complex thought, can be better understood today as, Moses and Jesus were serving "That which is educational".

These Words should not be changed in the original form. To do so would make the growth of vocabulary less evident. 

Ref:A, In the wilderness the Israelites were plagued by fiery serpents. They were probably so called from the intense burning pain of their bite. 

The brazen serpent was made by Moses at the command of God to heal those who were so troubled. This was preserved till the time of Hezekiah, when it was destroyed because it had become an object of worship. 

(From: CRUDEN'S COMPLETE CONCORDANCE. 1977, page 582. Zondervan books).

Ref:B, He removed the high places, and brake the images, and cut down the groves, and brake in pieces the brasen serpent that Moses had made: for unto those days the children of Israel did burn incense to it; and he called it Nehushtan. (From: The Holy Bible, King James Version. 2 Kings 18:4).


2 Kings 4:21 And she went up, and laid him on the bed of the man of God, and shut the door upon him, and went out.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rback33 said:


> This is so cool not seeing what he replies. As someone said a LONG time back, seeing others replies to his replies is where the fun is. I DO wonder what drivel he replied back with, but not enough to in unblock him.



I've enjoyed the thread much more since I blocked Alane.


----------



## alanejackson

*New century resolution.*

*or*


*Like the brake-up of AT+T.*

Moses was sent for. He returned to Egypt. The Israelites began a long journey. It was pretty much a military operation, where people were formed into groups. The groups were assigned different tasks, and each group had guide posts that the members of a group would associate themselves with. This is still used today as a method of organizing large numbers of people.

As the Israelites traveled around in the wilderness, problems arose, and people were assigned the task of dealing with them. Time past, the occurrence of snake bite finally worked itself to a position of importance, to were it was something that the Israelites could allocate some of its resources to. A group was formed to deal with this health problem, because the lifestyle of each Israelite was built around a specific task, which was deemed necessary to the well being of the overall group. Thus, most people were needed at there daily tasks, to busy to stop what they were doing and look into ways of dealing with the problem of snake bite. 
The group which was assigned the task of dealing with snake bite, had the brasen serpent as their mascot. The members of this group were known to all others by this symbol, and the Israelites began to look to the brasen serpent for help in health matters, and were given a form of insurance, represented by the image of the brazen serpent. 

*"That which was educational, was not given its rightful place"*

Time past some more, and the size of the many different groups increased as the population of the Israelites did. For the Israelites, the task of staying alive in the wilderness had change to that of building a permanently located community. The need to grow and advance became not so obvious, and what we call politics, the self-serving goals of the many groups, had begun to take root within society.

The original intent was that the different groups would be afforded the study time in which they could seek understanding in their particular field, and then share the knowledge obtained with everyone. This would allow, or uphold, a personal relationship between each person and "that which is educational", (God). 

When Hezekiah came on the scene, he became aware that the many monopolies were keeping the people dependant on them through the control of the knowledge that they were in possession of, that the people were in need of. New ideas were playing a roll in politics rather then the lives of all peoples. Hezekiah recognized this as to be hindering the growth of his people, his ability to lead the people in the way "that which is educational", (God), showed him they should go.

The term destroyed, (in Ref:A), is incorrect, and has been misleading, helping history to repeat itself. Hezekiah did not destroy the medical community, but broke it in pieces, took away some of its power over the people. Hezekiah saw that the Israelites were suffering from the bite of the brasen serpent. His diagnosis and prescription has been recorded for future use. Thank "that which is educational", for we are in need of this prescription now, again. The brasen serpent has again gotting out of hand. And there it presents a clear danger to all.


Job 7:13 When I say, My bed shall comfort me, my couch shall ease my complaint;

Job 17:13 If I wait, the grave is mine house: I have made my bed in the darkness.


----------



## Galvatron

cuckoo


----------



## alanejackson

> Whoever thought the Bible would become the new PDR? (
> Physicians desk reference)

Whoever really studied the words in the Bible.


----------



## California




----------



## DaveNay

alanejackson said:


> Whoever really studied the words in the Bible.



You might have better luck studying the sentences.  Words by themselves are pretty meaningless.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> > Whoever thought the Bible would become the new PDR? (
> > Physicians desk reference)
> *Don't you mean the Merck Manual? Get with the times, Einstein..*
> 
> Whoever really studied the words in the Bible.


 *You haven't.. you use the word of the Lord for your own convoluted, wild- imaginative ramblings..*


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> > Whoever thought the Bible would become the new PDR? (
> > Physicians desk reference)
> 
> Whoever really studied the words in the Bible.


 
Your study of the Bible is about as accurate as saying c-a-t spells dog.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.hipforums.com/forums/oldindex.php


Hey Alan, check this place out.. all the stoners would love you there, I'm sure.
You'd have a captivated audience of believers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

PG- I think he's already been there.  I went there for all of 30 seconds and found this pic.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

This is so much more fun without Allne in the middle!eace:


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> This is so much more fun without Allne in the middle!eace:



I knew you would join us on the dark side!


----------



## alanejackson

*With Child*

*Or*

*Connecting the Dots*

It's a new beginning, but not totally independent of all other beginnings. There's a script, plans, that perpetuate events. It's a evolution of growth with its beginnings in the womb. If the script is followed sufficiently, this growth process emerges into a world outside. If this growth continues, its progress is observed. Along the path of growth, a point is reached, where the development of awareness perceives that a reflective surface offers the image of one's self, and always has, yet went unnoticed. If the path of growth is traveled further, one becomes aware of God, indefinitely.

God offers man communion, a connection with the other generations of man. By way of this communion, it can be recognized that each one is a part of a continuation. Each day of one's life, the experiences can be remembered, analyzed, and used beneficially in the decision process made by the present. Each generation to play an important role, a guide, along the path of growth. Without this communion, man is not.

Although life is designed in such a way as to restrict one from traveling a path which serves not the will of God, Treadnee was different from most in the way that he became aware that he was doing this. He did not perceive that he was standing, sitting, or lying down, but he knew he was there. Many others had been called and were present at this location, also. What they had in common, was an awareness that they were serving God. What made Treadnee different than the others gathered together, was that he would, this time, returned to the present. At this location, Treadnee and the others were communing with one another, they were playing a role, God was in the process of making a decision. There was no time limit, Treadnee could stay as long as he felt he should. He was gathering data, experiences, for when he returned to the present, Treadnee would have to make a decision, and act accordingly. He was thankful, for this meeting of the minds, overtime. Treadnee was growing, developing, remembering, for their future. A decision was made, God accepted. God was within as well as about.

1 Thessalonians 2:

13. For this cause also thank we God without ceasing, because, when ye received the word of God which ye heard of us, ye received it not as the word of men, but as it is in truth, the word of God, which effectually worketh also in you that believe.

14. For ye, brethren, became followers of the churches of God which in Judaea are in Christ Jesus: for ye also have suffered like things of your own countrymen, even as they have of the Jews:

15. Who both killed the Lord Jesus, and their own prophets, and have persecuted us; and they please not God, and are contrary to all men:

16. Forbidding us to speak to the Gentiles that they might be saved, to fill up their sins alway: for the wrath is come upon them to the uttermost.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Dargo

DaveNay said:


> You might have better luck studying the sentences.  Words by themselves are pretty meaningless.



Dave, I think you need to use a lot more quotes from your personal bible when discussing things with Alien.


----------



## fogtender

groomerguyNWO said:


> Hey everyone! I think I may have found one of his "followers/beleivers" I guess there is some truth to the message being made here.
> 
> YouTube - Smoking Weed in Church


 
Started to watch it, but got as far as the pot crap, and closed it, not because I don't care for it, I don't like people making excuses for using it and trying to drag God into their thought process for messing their heads up, or whatever their excuse is.... If you think you need to smoke pot, then go do it, don't blame anyone else for your reasons for "having" to do it.

You know, I blocked alanejackson and can only see all the other posts. This tread now makes total sense when I can't read what he said, but only what you guys "Quoted" and responded to... Much better! Everyone needs to try it, but that of course would marginalize Mr. Jackson....


----------



## California

fogtender said:


> You know, I blocked alanejackson... Much better! Everyone needs to try it, but that of course would marginalize Mr. Jackson....


Works for me! The thread seems to have a life of its own. Maybe that's what he intended after all.


----------



## Kwiens

AJ,

I'm still waiting for your answer to my questions!!!!  Gotta lot of back pain when I wake up in the morning and I need your advice about my water bed.......

K


----------



## alanejackson

*Murphy Beds: Vertical Beds*

If your room has ample ceiling height and adequate floor space, the vertical design is your best option. With a variety of face designs and stain colors to choose from, your fully functioning, space-saving bed becomes a beautifully hidden secret, contained in handcrafted, real wood piece of fine furniture.


----------



## Kwiens

Good Grief AJ!!! Please answer my questions......

K

PS.  Is the vertical bed used head up or ass up?


----------



## Blondie

alanejackson said:


> *If your room has ample ceiling height and adequate floor space, the vertical design is your best option. With a variety of face designs and stain colors to choose from, your fully functioning, space-saving bed becomes...*


*
If you have adequate floor and ceiling space why in the he!! would you want a vertical bed?!?  I thought the beds that were stuffed in walls were strictly for cheap motels  *


----------



## American Woman

Blondie said:


> If you have adequate floor and ceiling space why in the he!! would you want a vertical bed?!? I thought the beds that were stuffed in walls were strictly for cheap motels


----------



## Galvatron

Kwiens said:


> PS.  Is the vertical bed used head up or ass up?



it all sounds like its tit's up


----------



## Bobcat

Blondie said:


> If you have adequate floor and ceiling space why in the he!! would you want a vertical bed?!?  I thought the beds that were stuffed in walls were strictly for cheap motels




...and astronauts.


----------



## Blondie

I stand corrected


----------



## alanejackson

Exodus 1:15 And the king of Egypt spake to the Hebrew midwives, of which the name of the one was Shiphrah, and the name of the other Puah: 16 And he said, When ye do the office of a midwife to the Hebrew women, and see them upon the stools; if it be a son, then ye shall kill him: but if it be a daughter, then she shall live. 


Matthew 2:16 Then Herod, when he saw that he was mocked of the wise men, was exceeding wroth, and sent forth, and slew all the children that were in Bethlehem, and in all the coasts thereof, from two years old and under, according to the time which he had diligently enquired of the wise men.



As a young child, I learned about these events that happened in our history. And I thought the adults/parents of the children killed, for political reasons, must have been really upset.


But now, after the way I've seen abortion used today, I'm thinking differently.



Jeremiah 8:9 The wise men are ashamed, they are dismayed and taken: lo, they have rejected the word of the Lord; and what wisdom is in them?


----------

